# 2014 Lowrider Magazine FRESNO SUPER SHOW - AUGUST 02, 2014



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*GET READY AND MARK YOUR CALENDARS 
I JUST LOCKED IN THE 
2014 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE FRESNO SUPER SHOW DATE.
**AUGUST 02, 2014** 3PM TO 10PM*
​


----------



## player85 (Jun 2, 2007)

SUAVECITO will b in the house for sure.Cant wait had a blast last weekend.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

will be there again next year ...


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

FRESNO CLASSICS will be there


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_Once again *Carnales Unidos *__will be throwing our annual Super Benefit Car Show on *Sunday August 25th, 2013*__.
__At The Kern County Fairgrounds, Located In _*Bakersfield Ca.

Every registered entrant will recieve a dash plaque along with two passes to get into show

*_We will be having many attractions plus many _*extra bonuses :naughty: 





*_*MOVIN VIOLATION* Will Be In The House For The "2013"* CARNALES UNIDOS *Super Show In Full Force With Their Latest Merchandise Up For Grabs...

Also Dont Miss Out, Catch The Lengendaries Them Self Signing Shirts And Taking Pictures Next To Their Firme Ranflas...

___
__
​


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

GoodFellas will be in tha house.. can't wait


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Krazy Kutting Will definitely be back to Fresno, We were more than Happy with the treatment from Marcella and her staff at the show. We met a lot of new Friends and met up with ones we hadn't seen in a while. The Layout was badass I took my family with me and they had a great time with the park and the concert. Marcella did an awesome job in giving us this venue to meet up as a lowrider community. Thanks and see everyone next year.


----------



## Tony64ways (Dec 14, 2012)

CHEVROLET CC will be there to rep


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

Tony64ways said:


> CHEVROLET CC will be there to rep


that green 64 was clean homie, really liked it.:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Blvd kings cc will be there again.


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

Just dippin will b thr


----------



## Tony64ways (Dec 14, 2012)

Good lookin Fam I got more cars for next year A year to wait WoW


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

Nuestro Estilo will be back and this time both chapthers will be deep


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Just wondering, what ever happened for this years topic? Still no answers why it got removed? Marcella do u know? Do u still have same #? So people were to trying to call u earlier in the week but it says no longer in service.


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

We b out there again


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

It.will be a good show


----------



## sjcruiser66 (Aug 1, 2011)

johnnie65 said:


> Just wondering, what ever happened for this years topic? Still no answers why it got removed? Marcella do u know? Do u still have same #? So people were to trying to call u earlier in the week but it says no longer in service.


Guess some things will never be answered. I myself had a good time and will be theere again


----------



## the209legend (Nov 3, 2011)

Imperials will be there next year foo shoo...


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

She doesn't know she answered that on another fresno show topic this is the 3rd one


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC (Jan 1, 2010)

SWAGON63 said:


> FRESNO CLASSICS will be there


x2 Fresno Classics c.c. will be there partying & dancing again...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT. I AM RIGHT HERE NOT HIDING FROM ANYONE. IF YOU WOULD LIKE MY PERSONAL PHONE NUMBER P.M. ME. MANY OF YOU THAT ARE CLOSE TO ME ALREADY HAVE IT. IT IS A LOT OF OF WORK TO PUT ON SHOW OF THIS MAGNITUDE AND THERE IS ALWAYS GOING TO BE SOME ISSUES THAT ARISE. BUT YOU LEARN FROM IT AND YOU COME BACK NEXT YEAR CORRECTING THOSE PROBLEMS AND MAKING IT BIGGER AND BETTER FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. LIKE I HAVE ALWAYS SAID I AM NOT A PROMOTER
*Lowriding is in my blood it's a pa**rt of my day to day life. It is who I am and will always be a LOWRIDER. I believe I am not a promoter but I Represent Lowriding Tradition at its most positive level in bringing the Lowrider familia together creating new memories and keeping old memories alive as one in celebrating the Lowrider lifestyle. I never take nothing for granted I have been so fortunate to been given this great opportunity which has allowed me to share my passion of continuity of preserving and carrying on the Legacy of traditional Lowrider lifestyle.
THANK YOU AGAIN ALL YOUR THOUGHTS, IDEAS & CRITICISM THEY ARE ALWAYS IMPORTANT & WELCOMED.

MARICELLA*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

FCCC said:


> x2 Fresno Classics c.c. will be there partying & dancing again...


I MISSED THE DANCING!!! HOPEFULLY NEXT YEAR I WILL GET TO TAKE PART!!!


----------



## BigvicQ (Sep 4, 2011)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> I MISSED THE DANCING!!! HOPEFULLY NEXT YEAR I WILL GET TO TAKE PART!!!


Wasnt planning on goin but now I have to so I can see that hottie queen of lowridin dance....;-)


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC (Jan 1, 2010)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> I MISSED THE DANCING!!! HOPEFULLY NEXT YEAR I WILL GET TO TAKE PART!!!


:thumbsup: for sure


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

BigvicQ said:


> Wasnt planning on goin but now I have to so I can see that hottie queen of lowridin dance....;-)






FCCC said:


> :thumbsup: for sure


 CAN'T WAIT!!!!:wave:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*9th of Sept. its going to be a release with the Lowrider Scene Dvd vol 19. the Fresno*

*9th of Sept. its going to be a release with the **Lowrider Scene Dvd** vol 19. the 
Fresno Super Show dropping *


----------



## OneSweet63 (Apr 20, 2004)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT. I AM RIGHT HERE NOT HIDING FROM ANYONE. IF YOU WOULD LIKE MY PERSONAL PHONE NUMBER P.M. ME. MANY OF YOU THAT ARE CLOSE TO ME ALREADY HAVE IT. IT IS A LOT OF OF WORK TO PUT ON SHOW OF THIS MAGNITUDE AND THERE IS ALWAYS GOING TO BE SOME ISSUES THAT ARISE. BUT YOU LEARN FROM IT AND YOU COME BACK NEXT YEAR CORRECTING THOSE PROBLEMS AND MAKING IT BIGGER AND BETTER FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. LIKE I HAVE ALWAYS SAID I AM NOT A PROMOTER
> *Lowriding is in my blood it's a pa**rt of my day to day life. It is who I am and will always be a LOWRIDER. I believe I am not a promoter but I Represent Lowriding Tradition at its most positive level in bringing the Lowrider familia together creating new memories and keeping old memories alive as one in celebrating the Lowrider lifestyle. I never take nothing for granted I have been so fortunate to been given this great opportunity which has allowed me to share my passion of continuity of preserving and carrying on the Legacy of traditional Lowrider lifestyle.
> THANK YOU AGAIN ALL YOUR THOUGHTS, IDEAS & CRITICISM THEY ARE ALWAYS IMPORTANT & WELCOMED.
> 
> MARICELLA*


Hey Maricella, just wanted to let you know Impalas CC had a great time. Lotta nice cars, hop was good and so was the entertainment. Being a night show was good also due to it being cooler weather. I will definitely try to make it again next yr!! Quick question though, would it be possible to get my score sheet for my car? I will be heading to Vegas so I wanted to try to improve me score. Thanks again.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

OneSweet63 said:


> Hey Maricella, just wanted to let you know Impalas CC had a great time. Lotta nice cars, hop was good and so was the entertainment. Being a night show was good also due to it being cooler weather. I will definitely try to make it again next yr!! Quick question though, would it be possible to get my score sheet for my car? I will be heading to Vegas so I wanted to try to improve me score. Thanks again.


 THANK YOU ONESWEET63!!!:thumbsup:

SURE!! I JUST PM YOU THE INFO I NEED SO THAT I CAN FORWARD TO HEAD LRM JUDGE.
TO REQUEST YOUR SCORE SHEET.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC (Jan 1, 2010)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *9th of Sept. its going to be a release with the **Lowrider Scene Dvd** vol 19. the
> Fresno Super Show dropping *


Its going to be one bad ass DVD....


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

How much will the video be?


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

Luxurious will be there again next year. Hoping we can get same spot


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*9th of Sept. its going to be a release with the **Lowrider Scene Dvd** vol 19. the 
Fresno Super Show dropping *


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *9th of Sept. its going to be a release with the **Lowrider Scene Dvd** vol 19. the
> Fresno Super Show dropping *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks For The sneak Peak..!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MADTOWN (Feb 8, 2009)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *GET READY AND MARK YOUR CALENDARS
> I JUST LOCKED IN THE
> 2014 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE FRESNO SUPER SHOW DATE.
> **AUGUST 02, 2014** 3PM TO 10PM*
> ​


Ill be out there again.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

85CandyCutyy said:


> Thanks For The sneak Peak..!!!! :thumbsup:






MADTOWN said:


> Ill be out there again.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*we gonna make it to this one for sure*


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Lowrider Scene Magazine Vol 5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LATIN WORLD OG (Jun 14, 2010)

*4 DAY WEEKEND 11/11/13 FEDERAL HOLIDAY "VETERANS DAY"*


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

was curious whats the proposed category list. im looking at suv/mini suv and 12" lowrider bikes and trikes. feel free to email me a list or hit me back on here. [email protected] thanks.


----------



## the209legend (Nov 3, 2011)

IMPERIALS WILL BE IN DA HOUSE!!!!!!!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

We will be there again fo sho!


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Mandatory DELEGATION CEN CAL
Show....we are back with new looks


----------



## mr beefy (Dec 25, 2013)

Heard lots of good things ttt


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr beefy (Dec 25, 2013)

:around::yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

mr beefy said:


> :around::yes:


:buttkick:


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

CHEVROLET CC will definitely be there...


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

We Ready To Do It Again this Year..!!! CRUCEROS CC SANTA BARBARA will be there....:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)

Im trying to find on the LRM web sight the link to down load the pre reg


----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)

Just a lil tid-bit........ Last year some members had sent the pre reg ON TIME and sent pics of the cars and all the info needed and STILL got put outside. And on the day of the show its hard to understand that the buildings were full with SO much open spots in all the buildings. And I pushed that show big time !!!!!! It just might be that if you pay for a 20x20 you just might get indoors. ( but I seen plenty of 10x20 displays indoors ) :dunno:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

All the buildings were pretty much full except the 2nd commerce building. Think skanless cc and new style cc were in and it was like 2/3rd full. And that's a big building. Out doors was koo though. Depending on the weather might try and go inside or go back outside again.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

85CandyCutyy said:


> We Ready To Do It Again this Year..!!! CRUCEROS CC SANTA BARBARA will be there....:thumbsup::h5:



You guys have some nice looking gbodies!


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

johnnie65 said:


> You guys have some nice looking gbodies!


Thanks Bro... two more busting out this year... Hopefully for Fresno Show....:thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Ttt hope to hit this one this year


----------



## 56CHEVY (Jun 18, 2012)

Good show ??


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

Will be there!!!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Less than 6 months away. It's going to come by fast.


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT can't wait such a bad ass show last year can't wait !


----------



## Tony64ways (Dec 14, 2012)

Yes sir was a nice show, I was the only 1 from my club but this year CHEVROLET bringing about 6 cars


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Tony64ways said:


> Yes sir was a nice show, I was the only 1 from my club but this year CHEVROLET bringing about 6 cars



That's tight bro. Last I stopped by to say what's up, but didnt see u. Maybe this year catch up with u.


----------



## daddys83bluedemon (Nov 8, 2009)

IMPRESSIONS CAR CLUB GOING BACK TO THAT SHOW TTMFT!


----------



## E DUB (Aug 13, 2006)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *GET READY AND MARK YOUR CALENDARS
> I JUST LOCKED IN THE
> 2014 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE FRESNO SUPER SHOW DATE.
> **AUGUST 02, 2014** 3PM TO 10PM*
> ​


Is it Gona be sanctioned show


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

ONE OF THE BADDEST SHOWS IN 2014!!!


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tony64ways (Dec 14, 2012)

johnnie65 said:


> That's tight bro. Last I stopped by to say what's up, but didnt see u. Maybe this year catch up with u.


 For sure this year and we doin a kick back at a spot we got


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

E DUB said:


> Is it Gona be sanctioned show



Yes it's a Lowrider magazine show and a sactioned show for those trying to qualify.


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Heard a rumor this show is cancelled. Anyone know ?


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

ricks-94 caddy said:


> Heard a rumor this show is cancelled. Anyone know ?



That would be messed up Rick. Hope not.


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

I also herd this rumor last night !!


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

All talk spoke to LQ last night. The grounds are paid and is the only sanction show in the state. If you heard anything else is just hot air blowing


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Latins Finest would like to invite you all to Come thru to the inland empire and cruise with us. TTT any question call me text me (562) 879-4376. Free event. There RG photography will be there tacos $1 at the end of the cruise bring the family. 




We will meet at corona park at 1 and take off at 2 and cruise to fairmont park in riverside. We should be at faimont park around 330 or so. Depends on how many cars there is. TTT let's go for a cruise.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

THIS SHOW WILL BE @ THE FRESNO CONVENTION CENTER THIS YEAR:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

BUMP....


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

FRESNO CLASSICS WILL BE THERE


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Sure hope it's still on. Top 3 shows in Cali for sure.


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Ima try to make it


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*2014 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE FRESNO SUPER SHOW*

*GET READY AND MARK YOUR CALENDARS 

2014 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 
FRESNO SUPER SHOW 
HOT SUMMER NIGHT 
CAR SHOW & CONCERT
DATE:
**AUGUST 02, 2014**
2PM TO 9PM
**FRESNO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS
1121 S. Chance Ave.
Fresno, CA 93702*​












*R**EGISTRATION WILL OPEN 
APRIL 05, 2014
THIS WILL BE THE ONLY 
QUALIFYING SHOW 
IN CALIFORNIA FOR THE 
LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW
**
Click on Link & Read Last Years Event Coverage 
**http://www.lowridermagazine.com/events/1402_fresno_super_show/*​


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

L.I.F.E cc will be there again. Was a fun night. Man had blisters on my foot for a good week.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

Lowrider Scene Vol 19 trailer









[/QUOTE]​


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> WOW BETTER WERE SOME COMFORTABLE SHOES THIS YEAR !!


x2 no chuck t's


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*LATINS FINEST CRUISING BY!!!! TTT*


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ttt.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

​


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC (Jan 1, 2010)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> ​
> its going to be another good one!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*2014 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE FRESNO SUPER SHOW TOUR STOP AUGUST 02, 2014*

​


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

BROWN SOCIETY WILL BE THERE


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

We going to be there for sure. Mandatory show!


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> ​


----------



## stuntn65ss (Apr 21, 2008)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> ​


TTT


----------



## STYLECC61 (Jun 10, 2009)

"The Art of Lowriding Interview with Mr. Cartoon"


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> ​



Very nice.


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

johnnie65 said:


> Very nice.


one of the best fives ht outer :worship:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

Life's Finest will be there


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*GET READY AND MARK YOUR CALENDARS 

2014 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 
FRESNO SUPER SHOW 
HOT SUMMER NIGHT 
CAR SHOW & CONCERT
DATE:
**AUGUST 02, 2014**
2PM TO 9PM
**FRESNO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS
1121 S. Chance Ave.
Fresno, CA 93702*​







​



*R**EGISTRATION WILL OPEN 
APRIL 05, 2014
THIS WILL BE THE ONLY 
QUALIFYING SHOW 
IN CALIFORNIA FOR THE 
LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW
**
Click on Link & Read Last Years Event Coverage *​ 
http://www.lowridermagazine.com/events/1402_fresno_super_show/​ 

Lowrider Scene Vol 19 trailer




​



​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*2014 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE FRESNO SUPER SHOW TOUR STOP AUGUST 02, 2014*

*

PRE-REGISTRATION IS OPEN 

YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON-LINE
OR
PRINT OUT FORM AND MAIL

THIS WILL BE THE ONLY 
QUALIFYING SHOW 
IN CALIFORNIA FOR THE 
**LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW
*







*

FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:
**http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form20/index.html**



TO PRINT OUT REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW

**http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/FresnoAug02prereg.pdf**

Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.

THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!


2014 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 
FRESNO SUPER SHOW 
HOT SUMMER NIGHT 
CAR SHOW & CONCERT
DATE:
**AUGUST 02, 2014
2PM TO 9PM
*

*FRESNO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS
1121 S. Chance Ave.
Fresno, CA 93702

*​


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Wanted to invite everyone to our cruise 2 weekends from now. Come out and chill. Meeting at corona park at 1. Rolling to faimont park in riverside any questions call or text Jose 562-879-4376


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

​


*PRE-REGISTRATION IS OPEN 

YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON-LINE
OR
PRINT OUT FORM AND MAIL

THIS WILL BE THE ONLY 
QUALIFYING SHOW 
IN CALIFORNIA FOR THE 
**LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW
*​












*

FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:
**http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form20/index.html**



TO PRINT OUT REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW

**http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/...ug02prereg.pdf**

Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.

THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!


2014 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 
FRESNO SUPER SHOW 
HOT SUMMER NIGHT 
CAR SHOW & CONCERT
DATE:
**AUGUST 02, 2014
2PM TO 9PM
*​​*FRESNO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS
1121 S. Chance Ave.
Fresno, CA 93702

For more information (323)813-7901*


----------



## EvilCustoms (Aug 18, 2010)

TTT evil threat c.c. Will be there


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

the209legend said:


> IMPERIALS WILL BE IN DA HOUSE!!!!!!!




THANK YOU FOR YOUR CONTINUED SUPPORT!!!



ricks-94 caddy said:


> Mandatory DELEGATION CEN CAL
> Show....we are back with new looks






85CandyCutyy said:


> We Ready To Do It Again this Year..!!! CRUCEROS CC SANTA BARBARA will be there....:thumbsup::h5:






OLDIES SFV said:


> Will be there!!!






JOHN818 said:


> CHEVROLET CC will definitely be there...






johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 978322
> 
> 
> We will be there again fo sho!






SWAGON63 said:


> View attachment 1133561
> FRESNO CLASSICS WILL BE THERE







felix96 said:


> BROWN SOCIETY WILL BE THERE






eastbay_drop said:


> Life's Finest will be there





EvilCustoms said:


> TTT evil threat c.c. Will be there



*THANK YOU FOR YOUR CONTINUED SUPPORT!!!*

http://s1140.photobucket.com/user/L...d-4b58-bc89-4c02bb032ce2_zps5ddfde78.jpg.html​


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ttt. Will be here in no time


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

johnnie65 said:


> Ttt. Will be here in no time


YES IT WIILL!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*2014 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE FRESNO SUPER SHOW TOUR STOP AUGUST 02, 2014*

​


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

you know I'm there


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

EL RAIDER said:


> you know I'm there


*

I KNOW YOU WANT YOUR SPOT BY THE AIR CONDITIONER!!!

*


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Cant wait its going to be a good one TTMFT


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

will be in the house..


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

ray-13 said:


> View attachment 1170002
> *will be in the house..*


:thumbsup:​


----------



## ~SOUL~96 (Oct 16, 2012)

were are the tickets being sold and who will be in concert this yr?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

~SOUL~96 said:


> were are the tickets being sold and who will be in concert this yr?


You will be able to purchase on-line and Several locations throughout Central-Cali , Will be making major announcements soon
stay tuned!!!!


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *
> 
> I KNOW YOU WANT YOUR SPOT BY THE AIR CONDITIONER!!!
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*PRE-REGISTRATION IS OPEN 

YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON-LINE
OR
PRINT OUT FORM AND MAIL

THIS WILL BE THE ONLY 
QUALIFYING SHOW 
IN CALIFORNIA FOR THE 
**LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW*
*

FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:

**http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form20/index.html**



TO PRINT OUT REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW

**http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/...ug02prereg.pdf**

Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.

THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!


2014 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 
FRESNO SUPER SHOW 
HOT SUMMER NIGHT 
CAR SHOW & CONCERT
DATE:
**AUGUST 02, 2014
2PM TO 9PM
*​
​
*FRESNO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS
1121 S. Chance Ave.
Fresno, CA 93702

For more information (323)813-7901*​


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> You will be able to purchase on-line and Several locations throughout Central-Cali , Will be making major announcements soon
> stay tuned!!!!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC (Jan 1, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*
Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.
THIS SHOW WILL SELL OUT 
WE HAVE AN OVERWHELMING AMOUNT PRE-REGISTRATION 
COMING IN FROM ALL OVER 
TRAVELING IN FROM AS FAR A MIAMI, FL
THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!

*


----------



## MADTOWN (Feb 8, 2009)

$45 a car for pre-reg. Smh. Dam pre-reg is getting expensive these days.


----------



## ~SOUL~96 (Oct 16, 2012)

lets get that club list started of whos going


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

~SOUL~96 said:


> lets get that club list started of whos going


Well Blvd Kings there fo sho!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC (Jan 1, 2010)

~SOUL~96 said:


> lets get that club list started of whos going
> Fresno Classics c.c. will definitely be there :thumbsup:


----------



## ~SOUL~96 (Oct 16, 2012)

*1. Blvd Kings C.C
2. Fresno Classics
3.
*


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

Going to be a good LOWRIDER show


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Nor Cal Ridahz will be there


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

SWAGON63 said:


> Going to be a good LOWRIDER show




YES IT IS!!!! ANOTHER MEMORABLE ONE!!!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Damn.... Miami Florida 

That list will be over a 100 clubs on the list. Just like last year


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

Nuestro estilo will be there again


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Last year was crazy packed with people an cars


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*1. Blvd Kings
2. Fresno Classics
3. Socios 
4. Elite
5. Nor Cal Ridahz 
6. Lifes Finest
7. Imperials 
8. Delegation 
9. Oldies 
10. Chevrolet C.C.
11. Brown Society
12. Evil Threat
13. TRAFFIC
14. Latin World
15. NOKTURNAL
16. NOBILITY Miami 
17. Childhood Dreams
18. PARLIAMENT
19. Ultimate Riders
20. Nuestro Estilo*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

CE 707 said:


> Last year was crazy packed with people an cars


YES IT WAS THIS YEAR GOING TO BE BIGGER!!!


*
Click on Link & Read Last Years Event Coverage *



http://www.lowridermagazine.com/events/1402_fresno_super_show/​








Lowrider Scene Vol 19 trailer




​


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> YES IT WAS THIS YEAR GOING TO BE BIGGER!!!
> 
> 
> *
> ...


I know your busy getting everything ready for this one


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.
> THIS SHOW WILL SELL OUT
> WE HAVE AN OVERWHELMING AMOUNT PRE-REGISTRATION
> COMING IN FROM ALL OVER
> ...



OHHH MAN...!!! can't belive you forgot us... :facepalm:


*CRUCEROS CAR CLUB..... Santa Barbara 
In the house..!!!! 

*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*1. Blvd Kings
2. Fresno Classics
3. Socios 
4. Elite
5. Nor Cal Ridahz 
6. Lifes Finest
7. Imperials 
8. Delegation 
9. Oldies 
10. Chevrolet C.C.
11. Brown Society
12. Evil Threat
13. TRAFFIC
14. Latin World
15. NOKTURNAL
16. NOBILITY Miami 
17. Childhood Dreams
18. PARLIAMENT
19. Ultimate Riders
20. Nuestro Estilo
22. Style Unlimited
23. Latin World Arizona
24. CRUCEROS Santa Barbara*


*OMG HOW COULD I FORGET HERE YOU GO ...............* :thumbsup:


85CandyCutyy said:


> OHHH MAN...!!! can't belive you forgot us... :facepalm:
> 
> 
> *CRUCEROS CAR CLUB..... Santa Barbara
> ...


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *1. Blvd Kings
> 2. Fresno Classics
> 3. Socios
> 4. Elite
> ...


:bowrofl::bowrofl::rimshot::rofl::rofl:Hope you can STOP by and say Hi this year... All we saw last year was a golf cart FLYING by... lol ....:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

85CandyCutyy said:


> :bowrofl::bowrofl::rimshot::rofl::rofl:Hope you can STOP by and say Hi this year... All we saw last year was a golf cart FLYING by... lol ....:thumbsup:



*NOW THAT WAS FUNNY TRUE BUT FUNNY LMFAO!!!!!! *


*ZOOOMMMMM ZOOOOOMMMM............................. HA HA *


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

WHO BANGERS CUSTOMS.....Santa barbara will be their


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

El Socio 8005 said:


> View attachment 1180890
> 
> 
> WHO BANGERS CUSTOMS.....Santa barbara will be their




:thumbsup:

​
_*1. Blvd Kings
2. Fresno Classics
3. Socios 
4. Elite
5. Nor Cal Ridahz 
6. Lifes Finest
7. Imperials 
8. Delegation 
9. Oldies 
10. Chevrolet C.C.
11. Brown Society
12. Evil Threat
13. TRAFFIC
14. Latin World
15. NOKTURNAL
16. NOBILITY Miami 
17. Childhood Dreams
18. PARLIAMENT
19. Ultimate Riders
20. Nuestro Estilo
22. Style Unlimited
23. Latin World Arizona
24. CRUCEROS Santa Barbara
25. Who Bangers Customs Santa Barbara*_​


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *NOW THAT WAS FUNNY TRUE BUT FUNNY LMFAO!!!!!! *
> 
> 
> *ZOOOMMMMM ZOOOOOMMMM............................. HA HA *


True dat. I guess you didnt see the 5mph sign posted......lol


----------



## 56CHEVY (Jun 18, 2012)

We'll Def be in the house


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

johnnie65 said:


> True dat. I guess you didnt see the 5mph sign posted......lol


You guys are funny HA HA.........:roflmao:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

56CHEVY said:


> View attachment 1181258
> 
> We'll Def be in the house


:thumbsup:


----------



## tone loc (Sep 2, 2009)

El Socio 8005 said:


> View attachment 1180890
> 
> 
> WHO BANGERS CUSTOMS.....Santa barbara will be their


NICE POSTER


----------



## tone loc (Sep 2, 2009)

TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

~SOUL~96 said:


> were are the tickets being sold and who will be in concert this yr?

















*stay tuned for major announcements *
*added to the line up performing*​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*Premium Sportway, the makers of the original lowrider tire. Jonah and Jason are the guys that brought this tire back to life! They have worked for many years to finally get the Premium Sportway back to the lowrider community, and they hope you enjoy the fruits of our labor!Big Thank You To Our Official Major Sponsor for the 
2014 Lowrider Magazine Fresno Super Show August 02, 2014 2pm to 9pm*
*"PREMIUM SPORTWAY"!!! Will be giving away 2 sets of 5'20s each person who is a registered exhibitor will receive a raffle ticket & have a chance to win. Tickets will not be sold this will only be for registered exhibitors !!!!*​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.**
THIS SHOW WILL SELL OUT 
WE HAVE AN OVERWHELMING AMOUNT PRE-REGISTRATION 
COMING IN FROM ALL OVER 

**THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!
*​

**
*PRE-REGISTRATION IS OPEN 

YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON-LINE
OR
PRINT OUT FORM AND MAIL

THIS WILL BE THE ONLY 
QUALIFYING SHOW 
IN CALIFORNIA FOR THE 
**LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW*
*

FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:

**http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form20/index.html**



TO PRINT OUT REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW

**http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/...ug02prereg.pdf**

Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.

THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!


2014 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 
FRESNO SUPER SHOW 
HOT SUMMER NIGHT 
CAR SHOW & CONCERT
DATE:
**AUGUST 02, 2014
2PM TO 9PM*

*FRESNO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS
1121 S. Chance Ave.
Fresno, CA 93702

For more information (323)813-7901*​


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> s
> 
> *Premium Sportway, the makers of the original lowrider tire. Jonah and Jason are the guys that brought this tire back to life! They have worked for many years to finally get the Premium Sportway back to the lowrider community, and they hope you enjoy the fruits of our labor!Big Thank You To Our Official Major Sponsor for the
> 2014 Lowrider Magazine Fresno Super Show August 02, 2014 2pm to 9pm*
> *"PREMIUM SPORTWAY"!!! Will be giving away 2 sets of 5'20s each person who is a registered exhibitor will receive a raffle ticket & have a chance to win. Tickets will not be sold this will only be for registered exhibitors !!!!*​


Nice. Hopefully I will win this year.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Uniques will be there u know


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

_*1. Blvd Kings
2. Fresno Classics
3. Socios 
4. Elite
5. Nor Cal Ridahz 
6. Lifes Finest
7. Imperials 
8. Delegation 
9. Oldies 
10. Chevrolet C.C.
11. Brown Society
12. Evil Threat
13. TRAFFIC
14. Latin World
15. NOKTURNAL
16. NOBILITY Miami 
17. Childhood Dreams
18. PARLIAMENT
19. Ultimate Riders
20. Nuestro Estilo
22. Style Unlimited
23. Latin World Arizona
24. CRUCEROS Santa Barbara
25. Who Bangers Customs Santa Barbara
26 SKANLESS
27. Watsonville Riders
28. UNIQUES
29. Cadillac Kings 

*_


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

any hotel info?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

EL RAIDER said:


> any hotel info?


I am Currently working on hotel discounts for attendees will post soon.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*Remember to get your registration 
in early to secure your spot.*​ * THIS SHOW WILL SELL OUT 
WE HAVE AN OVERWHELMING AMOUNT PRE-REGISTRATION 
COMING IN FROM ALL OVER 

**THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!
*​



**
*PRE-REGISTRATION IS OPEN 

YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON-LINE
OR
PRINT OUT FORM AND MAIL

THIS WILL BE THE ONLY 
QUALIFYING SHOW 
IN CALIFORNIA FOR THE 
**LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW*
*

FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:

**http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form20/index.html**



TO PRINT OUT REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW

**http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/...ug02prereg.pdf**

Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.

THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!


2014 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 
FRESNO SUPER SHOW 
HOT SUMMER NIGHT 
CAR SHOW & CONCERT
DATE:
**AUGUST 02, 2014
2PM TO 9PM*

*FRESNO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS
1121 S. Chance Ave.
Fresno, CA 93702

For more information (323)813-7901*​


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> I am Currently working on hotel discounts for attendees will post soon.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *Remember to get your registration
> in early to secure your spot.*​
> * THIS SHOW WILL SELL OUT
> WE HAVE AN OVERWHELMING AMOUNT PRE-REGISTRATION
> ...


TTT


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> I am Currently working on hotel discounts for attendees will post soon.



Not sure who u are looking into LQ, but look into the Radisson on Ventura. Nice hotel w/ security. About 2 miles west of the fairgrounds. Other than that head to Jensen and 99 holiday inn express. Less than 10 mins away. There's other areas with nice hotels an security but like 15-20 mins away. Hope this info helps.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

this is a good show


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*Dj Quik & Sugafree *
*added to the line up performing*​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

johnnie65 said:


> Not sure who u are looking into LQ, but look into the Radisson on Ventura. Nice hotel w/ security. About 2 miles west of the fairgrounds. Other than that head to Jensen and 99 holiday inn express. Less than 10 mins away. There's other areas with nice hotels an security but like 15-20 mins away. Hope this info helps.


Thank you for all your help this what I'm talking about couldn't do this without all of you!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Vendor booths...how much?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

​


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *Remember to get your registration
> in early to secure your spot.*
> 
> 
> ...


*

TO:thumbsup:
THE:thumbsup:
TOP:thumbsup:*


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

*It's going to be one bad ass show again . This is the show of shows to hit Cali*


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> Thank you for all your help this what I'm talking about couldn't do this without all of you!!!:thumbsup:



Anything we can do to help LQ and the LRM crew have a good success of a show and have fresno treat u guys well.....have to do it. Nice having LRM come to fresno.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

​


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> ​



Nice flyer


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC (Jan 1, 2010)

TTT for LQ & LRM for throwing one of the best shows in cali


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

FCCC said:


> TTT for LQ & LRM for throwing one of the best shows in cali





johnnie65 said:


> Anything we can do to help LQ and the LRM crew have a good success of a show and have fresno treat u guys well.....have to do it. Nice having LRM come to fresno.


Going to be another amazing event!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

It's going to be a good one again can't wait!!!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> Going to be another amazing event!!! :biggrin:


I'm sure it's going to be.


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> ​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

johnnie65 said:


> I'm sure it's going to be.



















*Dj Quik & Sugafree *
*performing*
 ​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

Remember to get your registration ​ * in early to secure your spot.*​

* THIS SHOW WILL SELL OUT 
WE HAVE AN OVERWHELMING AMOUNT PRE-REGISTRATION 
COMING IN FROM ALL OVER 

**THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!
*​





**
*PRE-REGISTRATION IS OPEN 

YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON-LINE
OR
PRINT OUT FORM AND MAIL

THIS WILL BE THE ONLY 
QUALIFYING SHOW 
IN CALIFORNIA FOR THE 
**LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW*
*

FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:

**http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form20/index.html**



TO PRINT OUT REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW

**http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/...ug02prereg.pdf**

Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.

THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!


2014 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 
FRESNO SUPER SHOW 
HOT SUMMER NIGHT 
CAR SHOW & CONCERT
DATE:
**AUGUST 02, 2014
2PM TO 9PM*

*FRESNO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS
1121 S. Chance Ave.
Fresno, CA 93702

For more information (323)813-7901*​


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT!!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:wave:


Blue94cady said:


> TTT!!!!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> :wave:


Whats up rayna cant wait for dis badass show fresno is a good spot for it


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

;19878666]​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

Blue94cady said:


> Whats up rayna cant wait for dis badass show fresno is a good spot for it


*YES IT IS GOING TO BE ONE OF THE BIGGEST LOWRIDER NIGHT SHOWS TO HIT THE WEST COAST.
SOME OF BADDEST SHOW CARS ON DISPLAY TRYING TO QUALIFY FOR LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR CATEGORIES *


----------



## Tylerv38 (Jun 17, 2011)

Style Unlimited will be there!!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ttmft


----------



## 56CHEVY (Jun 18, 2012)

Bump this TTT


----------



## Tony64ways (Dec 14, 2012)

BTTMFT.... FRESNO SHOW. ..


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

wet t shirt contest??????????


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

EL RAIDER said:


> wet t shirt contest??????????


:roflmao:
I was told of your request!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> :roflmao:
> I was told of your request!!!!



I will judge it for free


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

_*1. Blvd Kings
2. Fresno Classics
3. Socios 
4. Elite
5. Nor Cal Ridahz 
6. Lifes Finest
7. Imperials 
8. Delegation 
9. Oldies 
10. Chevrolet C.C.
11. Brown Society
12. Evil Threat
13. TRAFFIC
14. Latin World
15. NOKTURNAL
16. NOBILITY Miami 
17. Childhood Dreams
18. PARLIAMENT
19. Ultimate Riders
20. Nuestro Estilo
22. Style Unlimited
23. Latin World Arizona
24. CRUCEROS Santa Barbara
25. Who Bangers Customs Santa Barbara
26 SKANLESS
27. Watsonville Riders
28. UNIQUES
29. Cadillac Kings 
*__* 30. LEGIONS B.C.
*__*31. LUXURIOUS
32. GOOD TIMES *_




​


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Only 3 more months


----------



## 56CHEVY (Jun 18, 2012)

tito5050 said:


> _*1. Blvd Kings
> 2. Fresno Classics
> 3. Socios
> 4. Elite
> ...


33. Glide In Lows


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

johnnie65 said:


> Only 3 more months


WILL BE HERE QUICK
*THIS SHOW WILL SELLOUT!!!*
GOING TO BE THE BADDEST LOWRIDER NIGHT SHOWS IN CALI!!!


----------



## Tony64ways (Dec 14, 2012)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> WILL BE HERE QUICK
> *THIS SHOW WILL SELLOUT!!!*
> GOING TO BE THE BADDEST LOWRIDER NIGHT SHOWS In CALI!!!


 TTT A Bad Ass Night Show


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

LIVE ON STAGE 
*Dj Quik & Sugafree 
*












Remember to get your registration ​

* in early to secure your spot.*


*THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!
*



*PRE-REGISTRATION IS OPEN 

YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON-LINE
OR
PRINT OUT FORM AND MAIL

THIS WILL BE THE ONLY 
QUALIFYING SHOW 
IN CALIFORNIA FOR THE 
**LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW*
*

FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:
**http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form20/index.html**



TO PRINT OUT REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW

**http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/...ug02prereg.pdf**

2014 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 
FRESNO SUPER SHOW 
HOT SUMMER NIGHT 
CAR SHOW & CONCERT
DATE:
**AUGUST 02, 2014
2PM TO 9PM*

*FRESNO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS
1121 S. Chance Ave.
Fresno, CA 93702

For more information (323)813-7901*​


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

Just added hop

Single pump, Double Pump and Radical
$500, $300, $200 
1st, 2nd and 3rd


----------



## Tylerv38 (Jun 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

_*1. Blvd Kings
2. Fresno Classics
3. Socios 
4. Elite
5. Nor Cal Ridahz 
6. Lifes Finest
7. Imperials 
8. Delegation 
9. Oldies 
10. Chevrolet C.C.
11. Brown Society
12. Evil Threat
13. TRAFFIC
14. Latin World
15. NOKTURNAL
16. NOBILITY Miami 
17. Childhood Dreams
18. PARLIAMENT
19. Ultimate Riders
20. Nuestro Estilo
22. Style Unlimited
23. Latin World Arizona
24. CRUCEROS Santa Barbara
25. Who Bangers Customs Santa Barbara
26 SKANLESS
27. Watsonville Riders
28. UNIQUES
29. Cadillac Kings 
*__* 30. LEGIONS B.C.
*__*31. LUXURIOUS
32. GOOD TIMES
33. GLIDE In LOWS
34. IMPALAS 
35. CARNALES UNIDOS
*_



​


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

_*1. Blvd Kings
2. Fresno Classics
3. Socios 
4. Elite
5. Nor Cal Ridahz 
6. Lifes Finest
7. Imperials 
8. Delegation 
9. Oldies 
10. Chevrolet C.C.
11. Brown Society
12. Evil Threat
13. TRAFFIC
14. Latin World
15. NOKTURNAL
16. NOBILITY Miami 
17. Childhood Dreams
18. PARLIAMENT
19. Ultimate Riders
20. Nuestro Estilo
22. Style Unlimited
23. Latin World Arizona
24. CRUCEROS Santa Barbara
25. Who Bangers Customs Santa Barbara
26 SKANLESS
27. Watsonville Riders
28. UNIQUES
29. Cadillac Kings 
*__* 30. LEGIONS B.C.
*__*31. LUXURIOUS
32. GOOD TIMES
33. GLIDE In LOWS
34. IMPALAS 
35. CARNALES UNIDOS
*_


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

*


**



**





**
*

*


*​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

LIVE ON STAGE 
*Dj Quik & Sugafree 
*












Remember to get your registration ​


* in early to secure your spot.*


*THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!
*



*PRE-REGISTRATION IS OPEN 

YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON-LINE
OR
PRINT OUT FORM AND MAIL

THIS WILL BE THE ONLY 
QUALIFYING SHOW 
IN CALIFORNIA FOR THE 
**LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW*
*

FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:
**http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form20/index.html**



TO PRINT OUT REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW

**http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/...ug02prereg.pdf**

2014 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 
FRESNO SUPER SHOW 
HOT SUMMER NIGHT 
CAR SHOW & CONCERT
DATE:
**AUGUST 02, 2014
2PM TO 9PM*

*FRESNO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS
1121 S. Chance Ave.
Fresno, CA 93702

For more information (323)813-7901*​


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

tito5050 said:


> *
> 
> 
> **
> ...


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

^^^ Lol at the pan dulce.......


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

_*1. Blvd Kings
2. Fresno Classics
3. Socios 
4. Elite
5. Nor Cal Ridahz 
6. Lifes Finest
7. Imperials 
8. Delegation 
9. Oldies 
10. Chevrolet C.C.
11. Brown Society
12. Evil Threat
13. TRAFFIC
14. Latin World
15. NOKTURNAL
16. NOBILITY Miami 
17. Childhood Dreams
18. PARLIAMENT
19. Ultimate Riders
20. Nuestro Estilo
22. Style Unlimited
23. Latin World Arizona
24. CRUCEROS Santa Barbara
25. Who Bangers Customs Santa Barbara
26 SKANLESS
27. Watsonville Riders
28. UNIQUES
29. Cadillac Kings 
*__* 30. LEGIONS B.C.
*__*31. LUXURIOUS
32. GOOD TIMES
33. GLIDE In LOWS
34. IMPALAS 
35. CARNALES UNIDOS
36. TECHNIQUES ELA
37. TOP DOGS
38. Ultimate For Life
*__*Remember to get your registration *__*in early to secure your spot.*__*

THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!
DON'T BE LEFT OUT
If Requesting In-doors please don't forget to submit 2 photos 
*__*THIS IS AN INDOOR - OUTDOOR EVENT*__*
*_















​


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Less than 3 months away


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

We will be ready


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC (Jan 1, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

johnnie65 said:


> Less than 3 months away





ricks-94 caddy said:


> We will be ready





FCCC said:


> TTT


 Will be here soon. Getting excited!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Tylerv38 (Jun 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

;19941610]

LIVE ON STAGE 
*Dj Quik & Sugafree 
*












Remember to get your registration ​

* in early to secure your spot.*


*THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!
*



*PRE-REGISTRATION IS OPEN 

YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON-LINE
OR
PRINT OUT FORM AND MAIL

THIS WILL BE THE ONLY 
QUALIFYING SHOW 
IN CALIFORNIA FOR THE 
**LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW*
*

FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:
**http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form20/index.html**



TO PRINT OUT REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW

**http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/...ug02prereg.pdf**

2014 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 
FRESNO SUPER SHOW 
HOT SUMMER NIGHT 
CAR SHOW & CONCERT
DATE:
**AUGUST 02, 2014
2PM TO 9PM*

*FRESNO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS
1121 S. Chance Ave.
Fresno, CA 93702

For more information (323)813-7901*​


----------



## Tylerv38 (Jun 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

_*Remember to get your registration *__*in early to secure your spot.*_


_* THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!
DON'T BE LEFT OUT
If Requesting In-doors please don't forget to submit 2 photos 
THIS WILL BE THE ONLY 
QUALIFYING SHOW 
IN CALIFORNIA 
FOR THE 
LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW
*__*THIS IS AN INDOOR - OUTDOOR EVENT*__*
*_




















​ ​


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

The heat is coming and feels like it's here.....and not talking about this show...Lol.

Ttt


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

THOSE WHO ARE ATTENDING LOWRIDER MAGAZINE FRESNO SUPER BOOK YOUR ROOMS NOW DUE TO THE AMOUNT OF THOSE ATTENDING SHOW COMING FROM OUT OF TOWN. SEVERAL HOTELS HAVE ALREADY INFORMED ME THAT THEY ARE ALMOST SOLD OUT . THE HOLIDAY INN IS OFFERING A SPECIAL RATE FOR ATTENDEES BUT ONLY 25 ROOMS LEFT!!! BOOK EARLY!!! WILL BE POSTING MORE HOTELS SOON!!!​


----------



## 56CHEVY (Jun 18, 2012)

BTTT


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Pre reg sent


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

56CHEVY said:


> BTTT


:wave:



Clown Confusion said:


> Pre reg sent


:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> Pre reg sent


did you send mine?:roflmao:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*This is a Saturday evening show being held 
August 02, 2014 from 2:00pm to 9:00pm 
at the Fresno County Fairgrounds. 
*_*Do not miss out on the baddest LOWRIDER night show on the West Coast!!. *_
*You can purchase your pre-sale tickets for $20.00 
on-line at Lowrider Magazine Fresno Super Show
 or you can buy them at several ticket outlets in the area going on-sale soon!!!
*​




*
KOOL DESIGN**
4535 E. Belmont Ave.
Fresno, CA 93702
ph# 559.252.KOOL


**
Cali Customs / Hi-Low
1709 N. Blackstone Ave.
Fresno, CA 93702
ph# 559.307.0383
*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*Those who are attending Lowrider Magazine Fresno Super Show. Because it is an evening show from 2pm to 9pm & we have many of you traveling in & my lowrider familia will be partying I have made arrangements with the fairgrounds & security so that all of you can enjoy the celebration without having to worry about breaking down your display & be able to leave everything till morning. I wanted make sure that everyone is taken cared of & have a great time. It's my way of saying thank you to the biggest & greatest familia.

**

*​


----------



## 56CHEVY (Jun 18, 2012)

TTT for the baddest show


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *Those who are attending Lowrider Magazine Fresno Super Show. Because it is an evening show from 2pm to 9pm & we have many of you traveling in & my lowrider familia will be partying I have made arrangements with the fairgrounds & security so that all of you can enjoy the celebration without having to worry about breaking down your display & be able to leave everything till morning. I wanted make sure that everyone is taken cared of & have a great time. It's my way of saying thank you to the biggest & greatest familia.
> 
> **
> 
> *​


:thumbsup::thumbsup::nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

85CandyCutyy said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::nicoderm::nicoderm:





56CHEVY said:


> TTT for the baddest show


​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*Premium Sportway, the makers of the original lowrider tire. Jonah and Jason are the guys that brought this tire back to life! They have worked for many years to finally get the Premium Sportway back to the lowrider community, and they hope you enjoy the fruits of our labor!Big Thank You To Our Official Major Sponsor for the 
2014 Lowrider Magazine Fresno Super Show August 02, 2014 2pm to 9pm*
*"PREMIUM SPORTWAY"!!! Will be giving away 2 sets of 5'20s each person who is a registered exhibitor will receive a raffle ticket & have a chance to win. Tickets will not be sold this will only be for registered exhibitors !!!!
*​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

Meet another Major Sponsor for the 

2014 Lowrider Magazine Fresno Super Show 

"NOBLE FABRICATION"!!!
Noble Fabrication was founded in 2004 by owner Matt Noble. With over 15 years of experience fabricating and finishing award-winning vehicles, he realizes what it takes to build it right. Noble Fabrication specializes in traditional customization of rods, customs and lowriders.

Matt’s history with automobiles is a strong one that has grown with his passion and skill. His attention to detail and love for the cars he builds is one of the most respected in the industry.

You may not see him at every car show, or talking about his latest model, but he’s there behind the scenes or in his garage making things happen. Matt Noble lives and breathes the manufacturing of customs and can turn any automobile into an instant classic.
Cruise through Noblefab.com and enjoy the ride.

*
http://**[url]www.noblefabrication.com/*[/URL]*gallerynoblerides.html

*​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

Meet another Major Sponsor for the
2014 Lowrider Magazine Fresno Super Show
"DANNY*D STUDIOS"

When people talk about legends in the lowrider world the first name that comes up is the legendary “Danny D.” His creativity and innovations has won him the respect and admiration of many of all over the world. His trade-mark style of balancing colors and the fluidity of graphics has separated him from other artist and has won him many awards and recognitions. Legendary Danny*D is an amazing gifted artist with skills at a level far beyond the norm!

Drop It Low & Slow & Take A Ride Through [url]www.Dannydstudios.com & Enjoy The Cruise.

THE KING OF KOLOR
MAKING STARS OUTTA CARS
CUSTOM PAINT, PATTERNS, FLAKES, PEARLS, PINSTRIPPING,
GOLDLEAF, SILVERLEAF
[/URL]​


----------



## daddys83bluedemon (Nov 8, 2009)

IMPRESSIONS CC GONA BE IN DA CASA ONCE AGAIN TTMFT! CABRONES :0)


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

_*1. Blvd Kings
2. Fresno Classics
3. Socios 
4. Elite
5. Nor Cal Ridahz 
6. Lifes Finest
7. Imperials 
8. Delegation 
9. Oldies 
10. Chevrolet C.C.
11. Brown Society
12. Evil Threat
13. TRAFFIC
14. Latin World
15. NOKTURNAL
16. NOBILITY Miami 
17. Childhood Dreams
18. PARLIAMENT
19. Ultimate Riders
20. Nuestro Estilo
22. Style Unlimited
23. Latin World Arizona
24. CRUCEROS Santa Barbara
25. Who Bangers Customs Santa Barbara
26 SKANLESS
27. Watsonville Riders
28. UNIQUES
29. Cadillac Kings 
*__*30. LEGIONS B.C.
*__*31. LUXURIOUS
32. GOOD TIMES
33. GLIDE In LOWS
34. IMPALAS 
35. CARNALES UNIDOS
36. TECHNIQUES ELA
37. TOP DOGS
38. Ultimate For Life
39. MAJESTICS 
40. IMPRESSIONS
*__*Remember to get your registration *__*in early to secure your spot.*__*

THIS WILL BE A 
SOLD OUT EVENT!!
DON'T BE LEFT OUT
*__*THERE IS 5 LARGE IN-DOOR BUILDINGS 
If Requesting In-doors please don't forget to submit 2 photos 

THIS IS AN 
INDOOR - OUTDOOR EVENT*_
















​


----------



## Tylerv38 (Jun 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

​







*
Click on Link & Read Last Years Event Coverage *​




http://www.lowridermagazine.com/events/1402_fresno_super_show/​




Last Years Video Coverage of 2013 Fresno Super Show
Lowrider Scene Vol 19 trailer














​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

LIVE ON STAGE 
*Dj Quik & Sugafree 
*











_*Remember to get your registration *__*in early to secure your spot.

THIS WILL BE A 
SOLD OUT EVENT!!
DON'T BE LEFT OUT
THERE IS 5 LARGE IN-DOOR BUILDINGS 
If Requesting In-doors please don't forget to submit 2 photos 

THIS IS AN 
INDOOR - OUTDOOR EVENT



















*_
*FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:
**http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form20/index.html**



TO PRINT OUT REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW

**http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/...ug02prereg.pdf**

2014 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 
FRESNO SUPER SHOW 
HOT SUMMER NIGHT 
CAR SHOW & CONCERT
DATE:
**AUGUST 02, 2014
2PM TO 9PM*

*FRESNO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS
1121 S. Chance Ave.
Fresno, CA 93702

For more information (323)813-7901*


​



*Those who are attending Lowrider Magazine Fresno Super Show. Because it is an evening show from 2pm to 9pm & we have many of you traveling in & my lowrider familia will be partying I have made arrangements with the fairgrounds & security so that all of you can enjoy the celebration without having to worry about breaking down your display & be able to leave everything till morning. I wanted make sure that everyone is taken cared of & have a great time. It's my way of saying thank you to the biggest & greatest familia.

**
*​


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTMFT reg in


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

POSTING FOR YOUR INFORMATION
HOLIDAY INN IS COMPLETELY SOLD OUT FOR OUR EVENT !!!​




ANY HELP FROM THE LOCALS WOULD BE APPRECIATED REGARDING HOTEL RECOMENDATIONS

DONT WAIT TO RESERVE YOUR ROOM 
WE HAVE MANY PEOPLE TRAVELING FROM OUT TOWN TO ATTEND!!!!​


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> POSTING FOR YOUR INFORMATION
> HOLIDAY INN IS COMPLETELY SOLD OUT FOR OUR EVENT !!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*SPECIAL ROOM RATES OFFERED JULY 31, 2014 - AUGUST 02, 2014 FOR THE 
"LOWRIDER FRESNO SUPER SHOW"*



*JUST MENTION THE WORD 
"LOWRIDER" *

*DOUBLE OR SINGLE KING ROOM
$82.00 + tax per night

*​


----------



## Tony64ways (Dec 14, 2012)

TTT ya better get in. Fresno show last years show was the shit video and pics can not describe the party


----------



## Tylerv38 (Jun 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ~SOUL~96 (Oct 16, 2012)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *SPECIAL ROOM RATES OFFERED JULY 31, 2014 - AUGUST 02, 2014 FOR THE
> "LOWRIDER FRESNO SUPER SHOW"*
> 
> 
> ...


that place is really nice inside and out there's a carls jr, star bucks, mcdonalds and a subway around it. there is another la quinta on jensen ave right off the 99 hwy in fresno.


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

*BUMP.. BUMP...BUMP...!!!

:inout::inout::inout:*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

Tony64ways said:


> TTT ya better get in. Fresno show last years show was the shit video and pics can not describe the party


SO TRUE IT WAS A BIG LOWRIDER PARTY!!! ONE OF THE BIGGEST BADDEST NIGHT SHOWS!!!


----------



## Tylerv38 (Jun 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ashlan inn off Ashlan and 99. Has Yosemite falls cafe next door. Good food. Gas stations next to it as well. 

Motel drive has about 10 hotels between olive and Belmont off 99. Big parking lots and for those who don't come with women or children come find "room service" near by. Lol.

La Quinta off Tulare st off 41 another good spot.


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

That's just wrong johnny roomservice lol


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

~SOUL~96 said:


> that place is really nice inside and out there's a carls jr, star bucks, mcdonalds and a subway around it. there is another la quinta on jensen ave right off the 99 hwy in fresno.


:thumbsup:



85CandyCutyy said:


> *BUMP.. BUMP...BUMP...!!!
> 
> :inout::inout::inout:*






Tylerv38 said:


> TTT


 :biggrin:



johnnie65 said:


> Ashlan inn off Ashlan and 99. Has Yosemite falls cafe next door. Good food. Gas stations next to it as well.
> 
> Motel drive has about 10 hotels between olive and Belmont off 99. Big parking lots and for those who don't come with women or children come find "room service" near by. Lol.
> 
> La Quinta off Tulare st off 41 another good spot.


 OMG LOL!!!:roflmao:


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

umlolo said:


> That's just wrong johnny roomservice lol



Lmao. I'm just saying. Some people travel and want to have fun. Fun....could be what ever they want it to be. Lol


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

85CandyCutyy said:


> LaReinaDelMundo said:
> 
> 
> > :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Mrs LQ, can u please email me the reg form. To lazy to look for it. Lol. Thanks.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

johnnie65 said:


> Ms LQ, can u please email me the reg form. To lazy to look for it. Lol. Thanks.



*YOU GOT IT JOHNNIE65!!!!*


----------



## Tylerv38 (Jun 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

Blue94cady said:


> TTMFT reg in


:thumbsup:

_*Remember to get your registration *__*in early to secure your spot.
DON'T BE LEFT OUT
THERE IS 5 LARGE IN-DOOR BUILDINGS 
If Requesting In-doors please don't forget to submit 2 photos 

THIS IS AN 
INDOOR - OUTDOOR EVENT



















*_
*FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:
**http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form20/index.html**



TO PRINT OUT REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW

**http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/...ug02prereg.pdf**

2014 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 
FRESNO SUPER SHOW 
HOT SUMMER NIGHT 
CAR SHOW & CONCERT
DATE:
**AUGUST 02, 2014
2PM TO 9PM*

*FRESNO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS
1121 S. Chance Ave.
Fresno, CA 93702

For more information (323)813-7901*


​




*Those who are attending Lowrider Magazine Fresno Super Show. Because it is an evening show from 2pm to 9pm & we have many of you traveling in & my lowrider familia will be partying I have made arrangements with the fairgrounds & security so that all of you can enjoy the celebration without having to worry about breaking down your display & be able to leave everything till morning. I wanted make sure that everyone is taken cared of & have a great time. It's my way of saying thank you to the biggest & greatest familia.

**
*​



*SPECIAL ROOM RATES OFFERED JULY 31, 2014 - AUGUST 02, 2014 FOR THE 
"LOWRIDER FRESNO SUPER SHOW"*



*JUST MENTION THE WORD 
"LOWRIDER" *

*DOUBLE OR SINGLE KING ROOM
$82.00 + tax per night
*​


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *This is a Saturday evening show being held
> August 02, 2014 from 2:00pm to 9:00pm
> at the Fresno County Fairgrounds.
> *_*Do not miss out on the baddest LOWRIDER night show on the West Coast!!. *_
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::wave: Style Unlimited will be there


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

Just remember gente this is the only Lowrider Magazine show to hit California always imitated but never duplicated :thumbsup: for LQ & her Crew & Lowrider Magazine for bringing back to Fresno!!!


----------



## Tylerv38 (Jun 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Tony64ways (Dec 14, 2012)

tito5050 said:


> Just remember gente this is the only Lowrider Magazine show to hit California always imitated but never duplicated :thumbsup: for LQ & her Crew & Lowrider Magazine for bringing back to Fresno!!!


TTT


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


Tony64ways said:


> TTT


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## 56CHEVY (Jun 18, 2012)

Bump


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

​



_*1. Blvd Kings
2. Fresno Classics
3. Socios 
4. Elite
5. Nor Cal Ridahz 
6. Lifes Finest
7. Imperials 
8. Delegation 
9. Oldies 
10. Chevrolet C.C.
11. Brown Society
12. Evil Threat
13. TRAFFIC
14. Latin World
15. NOKTURNAL
16. NOBILITY Miami 
17. Childhood Dreams
18. PARLIAMENT
19. Ultimate Riders
20. Nuestro Estilo
22. Style Unlimited
23. Latin World Arizona
24. CRUCEROS Santa Barbara
25. Who Bangers Customs Santa Barbara
26 SKANLESS
27. Watsonville Riders
28. UNIQUES
29. Cadillac Kings 
*__*30. LEGIONS B.C.
*__*31. LUXURIOUS
32. GOOD TIMES
33. GLIDE In LOWS
34. IMPALAS 
35. CARNALES UNIDOS
36. TECHNIQUES ELA
37. TOP DOGS
38. Ultimate For Life
39. MAJESTICS 
40. IMPRESSIONS
41. Nuestra Cultura
42. All For One
43. LEGACY 
*__*Remember to get your registration *__*in early to secure your spot.*__*

LAST CHANCE TO QUALIFY FOR ALL
LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR CATEGORIES

*__*THERE IS 5 LARGE IN-DOOR BUILDINGS 
If Requesting In-doors please don't forget to submit 2 photos 

THIS IS AN 
INDOOR - OUTDOOR EVENT*_
















​


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ttmft! Bring it LRM. Fresno is ready.


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

tito5050 said:


> Just remember gente this is the only Lowrider Magazine show to hit California always imitated but never duplicated :thumbsup: for LQ & her Crew & Lowrider Magazine for bringing back to Fresno!!!


Que paso mijo.... :thumbsup: We all PRE REG and ready to go.... Save us a spot next to the AC.... hahaha:guns:


----------



## Tony64ways (Dec 14, 2012)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bringing The Heat..... She aint Playin Yaw


----------



## Tony64ways (Dec 14, 2012)

BTTMFT Fresno & LRM


----------



## Tony64ways (Dec 14, 2012)

Chevrolet we got 4 cars registered, working on 2 more if we can get them ready. Last year I was solo with my 64 from my club. next year we will have ???


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

Tony64ways said:


> *Bringing The Heat..... She aint Playin Yaw*


*
CHEVROLET WILL HAVE SOME BEAUTIFUL CARS ON DISPLAY!!!*


*IT WAS A BIG LOWRIDER NIGHT PARTY YOU HAD TO BE THERE TO EXPERIENCE IT!!! 
WITH A COLD ONE IN HAND AND DANCING EVERYONE WAS PARTYING ALL THROUGH 
THE NIGHT AND HAVING A GOOD TIME!!! THE WAY IT SHOULD BE. 
THIS YEAR WILL BE BIGGER!!!!*​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*BIG SHOUT OUT TO CITY OF FRESNO FOR WELCOMING US BACK!!!!!!*


*IF YOU THOUGHT LAST YEARS SHOW WAS AMAZING WAIT TILL THIS YEAR!!! *


*LOWRIDER HAS A LOT OF ENTERTAINMENT PLANNED THROUGHOUT THE EVENING*
*IT’S GOING TO BE THE BIGGEST BADDEST NIGHT LOWRIDER SHOW IN 2014*


*WE ARE PREPARING FOR BIG NUMBERS IN ATTENDANCE **
BY THE OVERWHELMING AMOUNT OF PRE-REGS WE HAVE ALREADY RECEIVED DON'T BE LEFT OUT REGISTER EARLY...
THIS SHOW WILL SELLOUT...
BRINGING THAT FLAVOR OF THE LOWRIDER SHOWS OF YESTER YEAR
SATURDAY AUGUST 02, 2014 *
*FRESNO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS *
*2PM TO 9PM*

*JUST A REMINDER PRE-REGISTRATION **
DEADLINE IS JULY 12TH 
ANYONE REQUESTING IN-DOOR MUST SUBMIT 
2 PHOTOS TO BE CONSIDERED
THIS WILL BE AN IN-DOOR & OUT-DOOR SHOW

WE WILL START ASSIGNING IN-DOOR SPOTS IMMEDIATELY DUE TO THE AMOUNT COMING IN TO QUALIFY FOR LAS VEGAS*
*YOU WILL BE INFORMED BY LETTER IF YOU HAVE BEEN CHOSEN ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CONTACT ME.*


*LONG LIVE LOWRIDER, AND LONG LIVE THE MAGAZINE THAT REPRESENTS IT!!!**
37 Years In The Life Of LOWRIDER MAGAZINE *1977-2014
WWW.LOWRIDERMAGAZINE.COM*

​


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

_*1. Blvd Kings
2. Fresno Classics
3. Socios 
4. Elite
5. Nor Cal Ridahz 
6. Lifes Finest
7. Imperials 
8. Delegation 
9. Oldies 
10. Chevrolet C.C.
11. Brown Society
12. Evil Threat
13. TRAFFIC
14. Latin World
15. NOKTURNAL
16. NOBILITY Miami 
17. Childhood Dreams
18. PARLIAMENT
19. Ultimate Riders
20. Nuestro Estilo
22. Style Unlimited
23. Latin World Arizona
24. CRUCEROS Santa Barbara
25. Who Bangers Customs Santa Barbara
26 SKANLESS
27. Watsonville Riders
28. UNIQUES
29. Cadillac Kings 
*__*30. LEGIONS B.C.
*__*31. LUXURIOUS
32. GOOD TIMES
33. GLIDE In LOWS
34. IMPALAS 
35. CARNALES UNIDOS
36. TECHNIQUES ELA
37. TOP DOGS
38. Ultimate For Life
39. MAJESTICS 
40. IMPRESSIONS
41. Nuestra Cultura
42. All For One
43. LEGACY 
*_
:thumbsup:​


----------



## JDIECAST (Nov 26, 2008)

UNIQUIEDIECAST IN THE HOUSE TO SHOW SUPPORT TO THEE LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW EVERYBODY LETS ALL GET TOGTHER AND INJOY THIS EVENT THERES ONLY ONE REAL SUPERSHOW AND THIS IS THE ONE OF ITS KIND YOU DONT WANT TO BE LEFT OUT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

299


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Thank you LQ for the forms


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

johnnie65 said:


> Thank you LQ for the forms










* NO PROBLEM johnnie65!!!*
*
I HAVE BEEN ASKED BY SEVERAL INDIVIDUALS TO MAIL THEM PRE-REGS 
PLEASE PM IF YOU ANYONE ELSE WOULD LIKE TO MAIL THEM SOME.*


----------



## impalasrestoration (Nov 4, 2009)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *
> CHEVROLET WILL HAVE SOME BEAUTIFUL CARS ON DISPLAY!!!*
> 
> 
> ...


triple CCC up !!!!!


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

TTMFT FOR FRESNO!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*BIG SHOUT OUT TO CITY OF FRESNO FOR WELCOMING US BACK!!!!!!


IF YOU THOUGHT LAST YEARS SHOW WAS AMAZING WAIT TILL THIS YEAR!!! 


LOWRIDER HAS A LOT OF ENTERTAINMENT PLANNED THROUGHOUT THE EVENING
IT’S GOING TO BE THE BIGGEST BADDEST NIGHT LOWRIDER SHOW IN 2014


WE ARE PREPARING FOR BIG NUMBERS IN ATTENDANCE 
BY THE OVERWHELMING AMOUNT OF PRE-REGS WE HAVE ALREADY RECEIVED DON'T BE LEFT OUT REGISTER EARLY...
THIS SHOW WILL SELLOUT...
BRINGING THAT FLAVOR OF THE LOWRIDER SHOWS OF YESTER YEAR
SATURDAY AUGUST 02, 2014 
FRESNO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS 
2PM TO 9PM

JUST A REMINDER PRE-REGISTRATION 
DEADLINE IS JULY 12TH 
ANYONE REQUESTING IN-DOOR MUST SUBMIT 
2 PHOTOS TO BE CONSIDERED
THIS WILL BE AN IN-DOOR & OUT-DOOR SHOW

WE WILL START ASSIGNING IN-DOOR SPOTS IMMEDIATELY DUE TO THE AMOUNT COMING IN TO QUALIFY FOR LAS VEGAS
YOU WILL BE INFORMED BY LETTER IF YOU HAVE BEEN CHOSEN 


LONG LIVE LOWRIDER, AND LONG LIVE THE MAGAZINE THAT REPRESENTS IT!!!
37 Years In The Life Of LOWRIDER MAGAZINE *1977-2014
WWW.LOWRIDERMAGAZINE.COM**




















FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:
http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form20/index.html



TO PRINT OUT REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW

http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/...ug02prereg.pdf

2014 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 
FRESNO SUPER SHOW 
HOT SUMMER NIGHT 
CAR SHOW & CONCERT
DATE:
AUGUST 02, 2014
2PM TO 9PM
FRESNO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS
1121 S. Chance Ave.
Fresno, CA 93702

For more information (323)813-7901



*​_*





Those who are attending Lowrider Magazine Fresno Super Show. Because it is an evening show from 2pm to 9pm & we have many of you traveling in & my lowrider familia will be partying I have made arrangements with the fairgrounds & security so that all of you can enjoy the celebration without having to worry about breaking down your display & be able to leave everything till morning. I wanted make sure that everyone is taken cared of & have a great time. It's my way of saying thank you to the biggest & greatest familia.


​
SPECIAL ROOM RATES OFFERED JULY 31, 2014 - AUGUST 02, 2014 FOR THE 
"LOWRIDER FRESNO SUPER SHOW"



JUST MENTION THE WORD 
"LOWRIDER" 

DOUBLE OR SINGLE KING ROOM
$82.00 + tax per night
​[/QUOTE]








 Originally Posted by JDIECAST  
UNIQUIEDIECAST IN THE HOUSE TO SHOW SUPPORT TO THEE LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW EVERYBODY LETS ALL GET TOGETHER AND ENJOY THIS EVENT THEIRS ONLY ONE REAL SUPER SHOW AND THIS IS THE ONE OF ITS KIND YOU DONT WANT TO BE LEFT OUT
[/QUOTE]:thumbsup:




IN THE LOS ANGELES AREA JAMES FROM UNIQUE DIE CAST IS 
NOW TAKING REGISTRATION FOR CARS & VENDOR BOOTHS FOR THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE FRESNO SUPER SHOW​*_


----------



## Tony64ways (Dec 14, 2012)

BTTMFT We Gone Party Yaw. LQ Said So do wat it do and get Ready...


----------



## Tylerv38 (Jun 17, 2011)

TTT from Tino


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

T T T


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Getting closer. 2 months away.


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

johnnie65 said:


> Getting closer. 2 months away.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*This is a Saturday evening show being held 
August 02, 2014 from 2:00pm to 9:00pm 
at the Fresno County Fairgrounds. 
*_*Do not miss out on the baddest LOWRIDER night show on the West Coast!!. *_
*You can purchase your pre-sale tickets for $20.00 
on-line at Lowrider Magazine Fresno Super Show
 or you can buy them at several ticket outlets in the area on-sale!!!
*​






*
KOOL DESIGN**
4535 E. Belmont Ave.
Fresno, CA 93702
ph# 559.252.KOOL


**
Cali Customs / Hi-Low
1709 N. Blackstone Ave.
Fresno, CA 93702
ph# 559.307.0383
*


*MAXED OUT TROPHY
CONTACT ATOMIC
(559)287-7640*


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

This weekend going to be on and poppin!


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

Add PADRINOS CAR CLUB rolling down from the BAY AREA ay nos vemos


----------



## MADTOWN (Feb 8, 2009)

Madera's Finest Will be there once again


----------



## SUAVECITO CC (Jan 14, 2013)

SUAVECITO CC Merced ca will be there in full effect.


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

LIVE ON STAGE 
*Dj Quik & Sugafree 
*












​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*FRESNO CALIFORNIA
GET READY, WERE COMING FOR YOU

*​


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

T T T TRAFFIC CAR CLUB WILL B THERE


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Can't wait for this show. Got fri and sat off from work.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*FRESNO CALIFORNIA
GET READY, WERE COMING FOR YOU
GET YOUR TICKETS:**
This is a Saturday evening show being held 
August 02, 2014 from 2:00pm to 9:00pm 
at the Fresno County Fairgrounds. 
*_*Do not miss out on the baddest LOWRIDER night show on the West Coast!!. *_
*You can purchase your pre-sale tickets for **$20.00 **
on-line at
Lowrider Magazine Fresno Super Show
 or you can buy them at several ticket outlets in the area on-sale!!!
*​











*
KOOL DESIGN**
4535 E. Belmont Ave.
Fresno, CA 93702
ph# 559.252.KOOL


**
Cali Customs / Hi-Low
1709 N. Blackstone Ave.
Fresno, CA 93702
ph# 559.307.0383
*


*MAXED OUT TROPHY
CONTACT ATOMIC
(559)287-7640*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*Premium Sportway, the makers of the original lowrider tire. Jonah and Jason are the guys that brought this tire back to life! They have worked for many years to finally get the Premium Sportway back to the lowrider community, and they hope you enjoy the fruits of our labor!Big Thank You To Our Official Major Sponsor for the 
2014 Lowrider Magazine Fresno Super Show August 02, 2014 2pm to 9pm*
*"PREMIUM SPORTWAY"!!! Will be giving away 2 sets of 5'20s each person who is a registered exhibitor will receive a raffle ticket & have a chance to win. Tickets will not be sold this will only be for registered exhibitors *​


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *Premium Sportway, the makers of the original lowrider tire. Jonah and Jason are the guys that brought this tire back to life! They have worked for many years to finally get the Premium Sportway back to the lowrider community, and they hope you enjoy the fruits of our labor!Big Thank You To Our Official Major Sponsor for the
> 2014 Lowrider Magazine Fresno Super Show August 02, 2014 2pm to 9pm*
> *"PREMIUM SPORTWAY"!!! Will be giving away 2 sets of 5'20s each person who is a registered exhibitor will receive a raffle ticket & have a chance to win. Tickets will not be sold this will only be for registered exhibitors *​


Hopefully I win this year!


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *BIG SHOUT OUT TO CITY OF FRESNO FOR WELCOMING US BACK!!!!!!
> 
> 
> IF YOU THOUGHT LAST YEARS SHOW WAS AMAZING WAIT TILL THIS YEAR!!!
> ...


_*








 Originally Posted by JDIECAST  
UNIQUIEDIECAST IN THE HOUSE TO SHOW SUPPORT TO THEE LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW EVERYBODY LETS ALL GET TOGETHER AND ENJOY THIS EVENT THEIRS ONLY ONE REAL SUPER SHOW AND THIS IS THE ONE OF ITS KIND YOU DONT WANT TO BE LEFT OUT
[/QUOTE]:thumbsup:




IN THE LOS ANGELES AREA JAMES FROM UNIQUE DIE CAST IS 
NOW TAKING REGISTRATION FOR CARS & VENDOR BOOTHS FOR THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE FRESNO SUPER SHOW​*_[/QUOTE]


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

??????


----------



## 56CHEVY (Jun 18, 2012)

Bump TTT


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

we will be there again...great show last year, we had a great time...:wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *This is a Saturday evening show being held
> August 02, 2014 from 2:00pm to 9:00pm
> at the Fresno County Fairgrounds.
> *_*Do not miss out on the baddest LOWRIDER night show on the West Coast!!. *_
> ...




you still haven't done your ice challenge :thumbsdown: don't be suprise it all of the sudden you get a bucket full of ice water dump on you  same thing go for Bro and Serj :rofl:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

Great show! Nice people...see you there!


----------



## JDIECAST (Nov 26, 2008)

*SUPERSHOW LOWRIDER AUG2ND*

OK LOWRIDER FAMILY LETS ALL GET TOGETHER BECAUSE YOU DONT WANT TO BE LEFT OUT THIS IS A REAL SUPERSHOW FULL OF NICE RIDES LOTS OF GENTE THIS SHOW IS FULL OF VENDORS AND GREAT ENTERTAMENT IT DONT GET ANY BETTER THAN THIS SO COME OUT AND BE APART OF A GREAT SUPERSHOW WE WILL SEE THEE BEST OF THEE BEST THERE AINT NO EMPTY PROMISES THIS IS THE REAL DEAL SO COME JOIN US AUG 2ND WE WILL SEE EVERYBODY THERE


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

EL RAIDER said:


> you still haven't done your ice challenge :thumbsdown: don't be suprise it all of the sudden you get a bucket full of ice water dump on you  same thing go for Bro and Serj :rofl:



Lmao, 2 weeks ago one car club in town challenged 5 clubs then those 5 challenges other clubs and it's been going day after day clubs and then individuals of clubs then we expanded to our other chapters. 

But the traditional ice water bath got taken up a notch by shot gunning a beer right after u get drenched. Makes it a Lil more fun.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

JDIECAST said:


> OK LOWRIDER FAMILY LETS ALL GET TOGETHER BECAUSE YOU DONT WANT TO BE LEFT OUT THIS IS A REAL SUPERSHOW FULL OF NICE RIDES LOTS OF GENTE THIS SHOW IS FULL OF VENDORS AND GREAT ENTERTAMENT IT DONT GET ANY BETTER THAN THIS SO COME OUT AND BE APART OF A GREAT SUPERSHOW WE WILL SEE THEE BEST OF THEE BEST THERE AINT NO EMPTY PROMISES THIS IS THE REAL DEAL SO COME JOIN US AUG 2ND WE WILL SEE EVERYBODY THERE



This the super show for most of California and surrounding states.

But agreed. This show will be off the hook. Last year was badd ass!


----------



## 56CHEVY (Jun 18, 2012)

Bump TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/535346-zenith-wire-wheels.html


----------



## ~SOUL~96 (Oct 16, 2012)

TTT


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

Bring you Harley, Street Bike, Bicycle, Hot Rod, Lowrider, Truck, SUV, Sport/Muscle Car, Import... ALL WELCOME Come support our 25th anniversary Car Show. 4 DJ, pool & games for kids, Magazine coverage, all welcome, plenty of vendors, raffle.. NO HOP DUE TO INSURANCE ISSUE Category's Cars 59 & below OSC 60-64 0SMF 65-69 OSMF 70-79 SMF 79 & Below Wagon SMF 79 & Below Convertible SMF 80-89 SMF 90-99 SMF 00-14 SMF Euros SMF Import 2dr SMF Import 4dr SMF Sports Cars S,C Muscle Cars S,C Classic Cars 1-3 Under Construction Cars 1-3 Vw’s 1-3 Motorcycle’s Full Size Bikes 1-3 Designer Bikes 1-3 Bikes 16” & below SMF 17” & above SMF 3 wheel bikes SMF Pedal Cars 1-3 Beach Cruisers 1-3 Trucks 50s & below OC 60-69 OC 70-79 OC 80 SMF Full size trucks SMF Mini Trucks SMF Scion Xb SMF Full size suv SMF El Camino SC Vans 1-3 Special Int 1-3


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

T T T


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*THIS IS ONE OF THE MOST ANTICIPATED SHOWS OF THE YEAR!!!*

*THE COUNT DOWN IS ON WE ARE 46 DAYS AWAY *



*PRE-REG DEADLINE IS JULY 14, 2014*​ 
*WERE WORKING HARD TO MAKE SURE THIS WILL BE THE BADDEST LOWRIDER NIGHT SHOW AND 
TO MAKE MOVE-IN AS SMOOTH AS POSSIBLE WITH SO MANY PEOPLE TRAVELING IN*

*WE HAVE STARTED ASSIGNING IN-DOOR SPOTS \ AFTER CLOSING OF PRE-REG DEADLINE YOU WILL BE INFORMED BY LETTER IF YOU HAVE BEEN CHOSEN*

*Move in will begin Friday 7am to 10pm and day of*
*Saturday 7 am to 1 pm an hour before gates open to public.*
*We will be accommodating for those traveling from out of state if needed on Thursday evening. 
But this must be Pr-arranged in advance in-door only.*

*SHOW HOURS. 2pm to 9pm*

*If you have any questions please call (323)813.7901 and one of our staff members will be able to assist you.*

*THANK YOU TO EVERYONE THAT HAS COME TOGETHER TO MAKE THIS A SPECTACULAR EVENT!!!*​


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

ONLY 5 DAYS AWAY. MAJESTICS CEN CAL GOING TO HAVE A FUNKY GOOD TIME. WE DONT NEED TO MAKE MONEY OF OUR OWN PEOPLE COME OUT AND ENJOY FREE FOOD, DRINKS, MUSIC, AWARDS AND WILL BE HAVING A RAFFLE.


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

* 

IF YOU THOUGHT LAST YEARS SHOW WAS AMAZING WAIT TILL THIS YEAR!!! 


LOWRIDER HAS A LOT OF ENTERTAINMENT PLANNED THROUGHOUT THE EVENING
IT’S GOING TO BE THE BIGGEST BADDEST NIGHT LOWRIDER SHOW IN 2014
BRINGING THAT FLAVOR OF THE LOWRIDER SHOWS OF YESTER YEAR
SATURDAY AUGUST 02, 2014 
FRESNO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS 
2PM TO 9PM

JUST A REMINDER PRE-REGISTRATION 
DEADLINE IS JULY 12TH 

LONG LIVE LOWRIDER, AND LONG LIVE THE MAGAZINE THAT REPRESENTS IT!!!
37 Years In The Life Of LOWRIDER MAGAZINE *1977-2014
WWW.LOWRIDERMAGAZINE.COM**




















FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:
http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form20/index.html



TO PRINT OUT REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW

http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/...ug02prereg.pdf

2014 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 
FRESNO SUPER SHOW 
HOT SUMMER NIGHT 
CAR SHOW & CONCERT
DATE:
AUGUST 02, 2014
2PM TO 9PM
FRESNO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS
1121 S. Chance Ave.
Fresno, CA 93702

For more information (323)813-7901



*​
_*





Those who are attending Lowrider Magazine Fresno Super Show. Because it is an evening show from 2pm to 9pm & we have many of you traveling in & my lowrider familia will be partying I have made arrangements with the fairgrounds & security so that all of you can enjoy the celebration without having to worry about breaking down your display & be able to leave everything till morning. I wanted make sure that everyone is taken cared of & have a great time. It's my way of saying thank you to the biggest & greatest familia.

[URL=http://s1140.photobucket.com/user/LowriderQueen/media/lrmflyernew_zps53135aac.jpg.html]
[/URL]​

SPECIAL ROOM RATES OFFERED JULY 31, 2014 - AUGUST 02, 2014 FOR THE 
"LOWRIDER FRESNO SUPER SHOW"



JUST MENTION THE WORD 
"LOWRIDER" 

DOUBLE OR SINGLE KING ROOM
$82.00 + tax per night
​
*__*


IN THE LOS ANGELES AREA JAMES FROM UNIQUE DIE CAST IS 
NOW TAKING REGISTRATION FOR CARS & VENDOR BOOTHS FOR THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE FRESNO SUPER SHOW​
*_


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*44 DAYS AWAY**
FRESNO CALIFORNIA
GET READY, WERE COMING FOR YOU
GET YOUR TICKETS:**
This is a Saturday evening show being held 
August 02, 2014 from 2:00pm to 9:00pm 
at the Fresno County Fairgrounds. 
*_*Do not miss out on the baddest LOWRIDER night show on the West Coast!!. *_
*You can purchase your pre-sale tickets for **$20.00 **
on-line at
Lowrider Magazine Fresno Super Show
 or you can buy them at several ticket outlets in the area on-sale!!!
*​
















*
KOOL DESIGN**
4535 E. Belmont Ave.
Fresno, CA 93702
Business hours: Mon - Fri 9am to 6pm * Saturday 10am to 3pm
ph# 559.252.KOOL


**
Cali Customs / Hi-Low
1709 N. Blackstone Ave.
Fresno, CA 93702
Business Hours: Open 6 days a week 10am to 6pm
ph# 559.307.0383
*


*MAXED OUT TROPHY
CONTACT ATOMIC
(559)287-7640*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

johnnie65 said:


> Lmao, 2 weeks ago one car club in town challenged 5 clubs then those 5 challenges other clubs and it's been going day after day clubs and then individuals of clubs then we expanded to our other chapters.
> 
> But the traditional ice water bath got taken up a notch by shot gunning a beer right after u get drenched. Makes it a Lil more fun.


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowridercrazy (Dec 26, 2012)

Deeproducer Sexy Wheels http://www.amazon.com/Deeproducer-S...F8&qid=1403153400&sr=8-2&keywords=deeproducer Get your copy today!

Deeproducer Sexy Wheels. A collection of exotic cars, low riders, trucks, bikes and custom vehicles of all sorts. I know you will love this DVD. Check out some of the finest custom cars and vehicles in the country, all on one DVD. These vehicles are like works of art that are beautifully handcrafted. The visuals of these custom beauties are accompanied by a BOMB soundtrack produced by none other than Deeproducer. The hot instrumental tracks go perfectly with these sexy wheels. So be prepared for a visual and musically stimulating ride.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

LIVE ON STAGE 
*Dj Quik & Sugafree 
*












​


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

*:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:This is a Saturday evening show being held 
August 02, 2014 from 2:00pm to 9:00pm 
at the Fresno County Fairgrounds. 
*_*Do not miss out on the baddest LOWRIDER night show on the West Coast!!. *_
*You can purchase your pre-sale tickets for $20.00 
on-line at Lowrider Magazine Fresno Super Show
 or you can buy them at several ticket outlets in the area on-sale!!!
*​







*
KOOL DESIGN**
4535 E. Belmont Ave.
Fresno, CA 93702
ph# 559.252.KOOL


**
Cali Customs / Hi-Low
1709 N. Blackstone Ave.
Fresno, CA 93702
ph# 559.307.0383
*


*MAXED OUT TROPHY
CONTACT ATOMIC
(559)287-7640*


----------



## 56CHEVY (Jun 18, 2012)

Bump TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*40 DAYS**AWAY TO BIGGEST LOWRIDER NIGHT SHOW

BRINGING THAT FLAVOR OF 
THE LOWRIDER SHOWS OF YESTER YEAR
**
**JUST A REMINDER PRE-REGISTRATION 
DEADLINE IS JULY 12TH **



















FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:
http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form20/index.html


TO PRINT OUT REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW

http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/...ug02prereg.pdf

2014 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 
FRESNO SUPER SHOW 
HOT SUMMER NIGHT 
CAR SHOW & CONCERT
DATE:
AUGUST 02, 2014
2PM TO 9PM
FRESNO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS
1121 S. Chance Ave.
Fresno, CA 93702
*
*WE HAVE STARTED ASSIGNING IN-DOOR SPOTS 
AFTER CLOSING OF PRE-REG DEADLINE YOU WILL BE INFORMED BY LETTER IF YOU HAVE BEEN CHOSEN

Move in will begin Friday 8am to 10pm (in-door-out-door)and day of
Saturday 7 am to 1 pm (out-door)an hour before gates open to public.
We will be accommodating for those traveling from out of state if needed on Thursday evening. 
But this must be Pr-arranged in advance in-door only.

SHOW HOURS. 2pm to 9pm

If you have any questions please call (323)813.7901 
and one of our staff members will be able to assist you.
**
*​


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *40 DAYS**AWAY TO BIGGEST LOWRIDER NIGHT SHOW
> 
> BRINGING THAT FLAVOR OF
> THE LOWRIDER SHOWS OF YESTER YEAR
> ...


 Let the count down begin...FRESNO CLASSICS car club getting ready for THIS GREAT LOWRIDER CAR SHOW...THANKS LaReinaDelMundo FOR BRINGING IT TO FRESNO CA.​


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Next month going to be a Lil busy. 

Have FRESNO CLASSICS show on July 5

Maybe Torres show on the 12th

Budweiser show Monterey on the 19th

Then a break right before this big bad show " LRM " oh yeahhhh.


----------



## JDIECAST (Nov 26, 2008)

WE ARE READY FOR THEE BEST SUPERSHOW NOTHING CAN TOP THIS WE DONT HAVE TO SIT IN FRONT OF A VIEDO CAMERA AND LIE TO THE GENTE IN THE LOWRIDER WORLD IT DONT GET ANY REAL THAN THIS COME OUT EVERYBODY AND INJOY WHAT A REAL SUPERSHOW IS ALL ABOUT NOT GOING OUT TO SOME SHOW THAT IS FULL OF EMPTY PROMISES COME AND JOIN US SATURDAY AUG 2ND AND BE APART OF THEE REAL THING THIS SUPERSHOW WILL SELL OUT SO DONT BE LEFT OUT


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

Bring you Harley, Street Bike, Bicycle, Hot Rod, Lowrider, Truck, SUV, Sport/Muscle Car, Import... ALL WELCOME Come support our 25th anniversary Car Show. 4 DJ, pool & games for kids, Magazine coverage, all welcome, plenty of vendors, raffle.. NO HOP DUE TO INSURANCE ISSUE Category's Cars 59 & below OSC 60-64 0SMF 65-69 OSMF 70-79 SMF 79 & Below Wagon SMF 79 & Below Convertible SMF 80-89 SMF 90-99 SMF 00-14 SMF Euros SMF Import 2dr SMF Import 4dr SMF Sports Cars S,C Muscle Cars S,C Classic Cars 1-3 Under Construction Cars 1-3 Vw’s 1-3 Motorcycle’s Full Size Bikes 1-3 Designer Bikes 1-3 Bikes 16” & below SMF 17” & above SMF 3 wheel bikes SMF Pedal Cars 1-3 Beach Cruisers 1-3 Trucks 50s & below OC 60-69 OC 70-79 OC 80 SMF Full size trucks SMF Mini Trucks SMF Scion Xb SMF Full size suv SMF El Camino SC Vans 1-3 Special Int 1-3


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

WE HAVE STARTED ASSIGNING IN-DOOR SPOTS YOU WILL RECEIVE A 
LETTER IF YOU HAVE BEEN CHOSEN!!!!

GET YOUR REGISTRATION FORM IN 
PER-REGISTRATION DEADLINE IS JULY 12TH 

38 DAYS
AWAY TO BIGGEST LOWRIDER NIGHT SHOW
BRINGING THAT FLAVOR OF
THE LOWRIDER SHOWS OF YESTER YEAR

FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:
http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form20/index.html

TO PRINT OUT REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW
http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/...ug02prereg.pdf

2014 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 
FRESNO SUPER SHOW 
HOT SUMMER NIGHT 
CAR SHOW & CONCERT
DATE:
AUGUST 02, 2014
2PM TO 9PM
FRESNO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS
1121 S. Chance Ave.
Fresno, CA 93702

WE HAVE STARTED ASSIGNING IN-DOOR SPOTS 
Move in will begin Friday 8am to 10pm (in-door*out-door)and day of
Saturday 7 am to 1 pm (out-door)an hour before gates open to public.
We will be accommodating for those traveling from out of state if needed on Thursday evening But this must be Pr-arranged in advance in-door only.

If you have any questions please call (323)813.7901 
and one of our staff members will be able to assist you.​


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

TO THE TOP!!!'n


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*
Don't forget to keep August 2nd** clear on your calendars when 
**Lowrider **
takes over the Fresno County Fairgrounds 
for the 
2014 Fresno Super Show*
*
This is our last tour stop before the Las Vegas Super Show in September
So make sure to register while there are still spaces available & make sure to do it before July 12th pre-reg deadline.
*
*Have you registered for the Fresno Super Show yet? 
If not then you better hurry and do it soon.
Both booth and car spaces are running out!!!*
​

*For more information including booth reservation or registration, please call 323-813-7901 *

​
​



*Read more click on Link:* *http://www.lowridermagazine.com/hotnews/1406_discount_fresno_super_show_registration_fee_ends_july_12th/#ixzz35mHRPfan


*​


​






​

​



​


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

JDIECAST said:


> WE ARE READY FOR THEE BEST SUPERSHOW NOTHING CAN TOP THIS WE DONT HAVE TO SIT IN FRONT OF A VIEDO CAMERA AND LIE TO THE GENTE IN THE LOWRIDER WORLD IT DONT GET ANY REAL THAN THIS COME OUT EVERYBODY AND INJOY WHAT A REAL SUPERSHOW IS ALL ABOUT NOT GOING OUT TO SOME SHOW THAT IS FULL OF EMPTY PROMISES COME AND JOIN US SATURDAY AUG 2ND AND BE APART OF THEE REAL THING THIS SUPERSHOW WILL SELL OUT SO DONT BE LEFT OUT


lol cabron you need hug carnal  see you there I'll be sitting right under the ac unit so might have to come look for me


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

how much is it to enter a bike


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

FOOLISH ONE said:


> how much is it to enter a bike


*$35*
*Here is the link to Lowrider Magazine website right under the flyer are the links 
to Printout Form Or to Register On-line
*
*Click on Link Below:*
http://www.lowridermagazine.com/hotnews/1406_discount_fresno_super_show_registration_fee_ends_july_12th/#ixzz35mHRPfan


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

Our Fresno Super Show $20 Pre-Sale tickets are almost gone...
grab yours fast before they sell out.

day of show $25 
VENDOR and CAR space 
is selling out fast as well.
Get your pre-sale tickets here: 
click on link below
http://bit.ly/fresnoshowLOW

* Or you can buy them at several ticket outlets in the area on-sale!!!* 






*
KOOL DESIGN**
4535 E. Belmont Ave.
Fresno, CA 93702
Business hours: Mon - Fri 9am to 6pm * Saturday 10am to 3pm
ph# 559.252.KOOL


**
Cali Customs / Hi-Low
1709 N. Blackstone Ave.
Fresno, CA 93702
Business Hours: Open 6 days a week 10am to 6pm
ph# 559.307.0383
*


*MAXED OUT TROPHY
CONTACT ATOMIC
(559)287-7640*[/QUOTE]​


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

Style Unlimited car club registered and ready to go!!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

We will be filling out reg forms this wkend. Oh yeah it's on!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

tito5050 said:


> Style Unlimited car club registered and ready to go!!


:thumbsup:



johnnie65 said:


> We will be filling out reg forms this wkend. Oh yeah it's on!


:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*
*WE ARE 31 DAYS AWAY TO THE BIGGEST LOWRIDER NIGHT SHOW

CENTRAL CALIFORNIA LOWRIDER COMMUNITY

IS READY TO GET THIS PARTY STARTED & WELCOME EVERYONE 

TRAVELING IN FROM ALL OVER 

WITH HONOR AND RESPECT FOR ONE ANOTHER 


THE LOWRIDER FAMILIA WILL BE COMING TOGETHER 

KEEPING LOWRIDER TRADITIONS ALIVE & CONTINUING THE 

LOWRIDER MOVEMENT

*

**Lowrider **
takes over the Fresno County Fairgrounds 
for the 
2014 Fresno Super Show*
*
This is our last tour stop before the Las Vegas Super Show in September
So make sure to register while there are still spaces available & make sure to do it before July 12th pre-reg deadline.
*
*Have you registered for the Fresno Super Show yet? 
If not then you better hurry and do it soon.
Both booth and car spaces are running out!!!*
​

*For more information including booth reservation or registration, 
please call 323-813-7901 *

​​
*Read more click on Link:* *http://www.lowridermagazine.com/hotnews/1406_discount_fresno_super_show_registration_fee_ends_july_12th/#ixzz35mHRPfan


*​



​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

Our Fresno Super Show $20 Pre-Sale tickets are almost gone...
grab yours fast before they sell out.
At Gate Day of show $25 

VENDOR and CAR space 
is selling out fast as well.
Get your pre-sale tickets here: 
click on link below
http://bit.ly/fresnoshowLOW

* Or you can buy them at several ticket outlets in the area on-sale!!!* 






*
KOOL DESIGN**
4535 E. Belmont Ave.
Fresno, CA 93702
Business hours: Mon - Fri 9am to 6pm * Saturday 10am to 3pm
ph# 559.252.KOOL


**
Cali Customs / Hi-Low
1709 N. Blackstone Ave.
Fresno, CA 93702
Business Hours: Open 6 days a week 10am to 6pm
ph# 559.307.0383
*


*MAXED OUT TROPHY
CONTACT ATOMIC
(559)287-7640*​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

LIVE ON STAGE 
*Dj Quik & Sugafree 

*

















​






*L**IVE MARIACHIS ALL THROUGH NIGHT*


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

tito5050 said:


> Style Unlimited car club registered and ready to go!![/QUOTE
> 
> Pic's or it didn't happen.......


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

BUMP..........


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

85CandyCutyy said:


> tito5050 said:
> 
> 
> > Style Unlimited car club registered and ready to go!![/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## 56CHEVY (Jun 18, 2012)

TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

WE HAVE STARTED ASSIGNING IN-DOOR SPOTS YOU WILL RECEIVE A 
LETTER IF YOU HAVE BEEN CHOSEN!!!!

BY MAIL OR EMAIL


GET YOUR REGISTRATION FORM IN 
PER-REGISTRATION DEADLINE IS JULY 12TH 

29 DAYS
AWAY TO BIGGEST LOWRIDER NIGHT SHOW
BRINGING THAT FLAVOR OF
THE LOWRIDER SHOWS OF YESTER YEAR

FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:
http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form20/index.html

TO PRINT OUT REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW
http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/...ug02prereg.pdf

2014 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 
FRESNO SUPER SHOW 
HOT SUMMER NIGHT 
CAR SHOW & CONCERT
DATE:
AUGUST 02, 2014
2PM TO 9PM
FRESNO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS
1121 S. Chance Ave.
Fresno, CA 93702

WE HAVE STARTED ASSIGNING IN-DOOR SPOTS 
Move in will begin Friday 8am to 10pm (in-door*out-door)and day of
Saturday 7 am to 1 pm (out-door)an hour before gates open to public.
We will be accommodating for those traveling from out of state if needed on Thursday evening But this must be Pr-arranged in advance in-door only.

If you have any questions please call (323)813.7901 
and one of our staff members will be able to assist you.​


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

Style Unlimited car club just received there indoors confirmation!!!!!!


----------



## Tony64ways (Dec 14, 2012)

For sure sell out show.... This is all the heavy hitters Show so Chevrolet is registered ... and Ready Get off your forms it will be the Party of the year.. all of Cali will be in the house.. Frs show Lets do it BIG..


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Yes it's going to be big


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Just got my indoor confirmation for "Maldito 70" can't wait for this show....


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

We are going out doors. To much work going in and out from indoors.

But we can't wait!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> Bump





Tony64ways said:


> For sure sell out show.... This is all the heavy hitters Show so Chevrolet is registered ... and Ready Get off your forms it will be the Party of the year.. all of Cali will be in the house.. Frs show Lets do it BIG..





johnnie65 said:


> Yes it's going to be big





bullet one said:


> Just got my indoor confirmation for "Maldito 70" can't wait for this show....


*
25 DAYS AWAY !!!!!!!*
Its Getting Exciting 
JUST A REMINDER PRE-REG DEADLINE IS JULY 12th 
I AM STILL SENDING OUT CONFIRMATIONS FOR INDOOR ​


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

I'll be sending ours out weds.


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

tito5050 said:


> 85CandyCutyy said:
> 
> 
> > I got a truck full of Pan dulce and i'm ready for this Lowrider Magazine Supershow!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

85CandyCutyy said:


> tito5050 said:
> 
> 
> > I see *LA REINA DEL MUNDO *posted hotel info... But where's the STRIP CULB info...????
> ...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

Our Fresno Super Show $20 Pre-Sale tickets are almost gone...
grab yours fast before they sell out.
At Gate Day of show $25 
Get your pre-sale tickets here: 
click on link below
http://bit.ly/fresnoshowLOW

* Or you can buy them at several ticket outlets in the area on-sale!!!* 






*
KOOL DESIGN**
4535 E. Belmont Ave.
Fresno, CA 93702
Business hours: Mon - Fri 9am to 6pm * Saturday 10am to 3pm
ph# 559.252.KOOL


**
Cali Customs / Hi-Low
1709 N. Blackstone Ave.
Fresno, CA 93702
Business Hours: Open 6 days a week 10am to 6pm
ph# 559.307.0383
*


*MAXED OUT TROPHY
CONTACT ATOMIC
(559)287-7640*
LIVE ON STAGE 
*Dj Quik & Sugafree 

*




​









*L**IVE MARIACHIS ALL THROUGH NIGHT
*
BY MAIL OR EMAIL


GET YOUR REGISTRATION FORM IN 
PER-REGISTRATION DEADLINE IS JULY 12TH
AS LONG AS IT IS POST MARKED 
IT WILL BE EXCEPTED

24 DAYS
AWAY TO BIGGEST LOWRIDER NIGHT SHOW
BRINGING THAT FLAVOR OF
THE LOWRIDER SHOWS OF YESTER YEAR

CLICK ON LINK:
http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form20/index.html

TO PRINT OUT REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW
http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/...ug02prereg.pdf

2014 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 
FRESNO SUPER SHOW 
HOT SUMMER NIGHT 
CAR SHOW & CONCERT
DATE:
AUGUST 02, 2014
2PM TO 9PM
FRESNO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS
1121 S. Chance Ave.
Fresno, CA 93702

Move in will begin Friday 8am to 10pm (in-door*out-door)and day of
Saturday 7 am to 1 pm (out-door)an hour before gates open to public.
We will be accommodating for those traveling from out of state if needed on Thursday evening But this must be Pr-arranged in advance in-door only.

If you have any questions please call (323)813.7901 
and one of our staff members will be able to assist you.
​


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

tito5050 said:


> 85CandyCutyy said:
> 
> 
> > Pan dulce got your back in Adult Entertainment in Fresno #1 Fresno Girls Live #2 Exotic Legacy #3 Diamond Strippers just to name a few!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo Fresno...


----------



## 56CHEVY (Jun 18, 2012)

BUMP TTT


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

tito5050 said:


> 85CandyCutyy said:
> 
> 
> > Pan dulce got your back in Adult Entertainment in Fresno #1 Fresno Girls Live #2 Exotic Legacy #3 Diamond Strippers just to name a few!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

bullet one said:


> tito5050 said:
> 
> 
> > Gold Diggers on golden state ave, not to far from da fair grounds also City Lights on clovis ave
> ...


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Gold diggers and city lights actual strip clubs. Topless only. 

Those other 3 are strip agencies. Go to your hotel or house


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

johnnie65 said:


> Gold diggers and city lights actual strip clubs. Topless only.
> 
> Those other 3 are strip agencies. Go to your hotel or house


Good Looking out Johnnie65... :thumbsup: MR PAN DULCE thinking of other kind of ADULT ENTERTAINMNET... lol... :twak::rofl::roflmao:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

That "Adult Service" also comes w/ room service (  lol) and that's on parkway/motel drive between olive and Belmont off the 99 freeway.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Registrations on da way!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

johnnie65 said:


> Registrations on da way!


:thumbsup:​


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> :thumbsup:​


Yes mrs queen. See everyone there


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*WE ARE GETTING AN OVERWHEMING AMOUNT OF CALLS 
REGARDING THE PRE-REG DEADLINE.
AS LONG AS YOU REGISTER ON-LINE BY MID-NIGHT OR YOUR ENVELOPE IS 
POST MARKED WITH JULY 12TH DATE IT WILL BE ACCEPTED

**Lowrider **
takes over the Fresno County Fairgrounds 
for 
The 2014 Fresno Super Show*
*
This is our last tour stop before the Las Vegas Super Show in September

So make sure to register while there are still spaces available & make sure to do it before July 12th pre-reg deadline.
*
*Have you registered for the Fresno Super Show yet? 
If not then you better hurry and do it soon.
*​


*For more information including booth reservation or registration, please call 323-813-7901 *

​

*Read more click on Link:*​*http://www.lowridermagazine.com/hot...egistration_fee_ends_july_12th/#ixzz35mHRPfan*​
*

*​




​

​​​


----------



## ~SOUL~96 (Oct 16, 2012)

got my ticket for the show and whats the # total on cc attending the show


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

I WAS JUST INFORMED THAT THERE IS ONLY A 
FEW ROOMS LEFT AT THIS PRICE 
THEY ARE ALMOST SOLD OUT
BOOK NOW
​_*SPECIAL ROOM RATES OFFERED JULY 31, 2014 - AUGUST 02, 2014 FOR THE 
"LOWRIDER FRESNO SUPER SHOW"



JUST MENTION THE WORD 
"LOWRIDER" 

DOUBLE OR SINGLE KING ROOM
$82.00 + tax per night
​*_


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

Brought to you by LOWRIDER MAGAZINE:
Millions of dollars in show cars on display! Over 800 of the baddest rides traveling from all over the states will be exhibited on Jack stands and turntable displays to qualify for sweepstakes and "Lowrider Of The Year" award trophies. All Day & Night Music Summer concert presenting DJ Quick and Suga Free live on stage! mariachi festival/food & vendor booths /Beer Gardens live DJ booths *Thee "ONE & ONLY" Lowrider Fresno Super Show *
at the Fresno Fairgrounds, Saturday August 2nd - 2pm till 9pm. Come and witness the best cars, Bombs, Motorcycles, Big Wheel/SUV's and Lowrider Bikes anywhere! Car exhibitor registration is almost sold out! Vendor booths are filling up space throughout the venue, so reserve that 
hot spot now! Get your discount Pre-Sale Tickets while they Last!!! Radio show ticket give aways soon!!



*Read more:** http://www.lowridermagazine.com/hotnews/1407_fresno_super_show_and_concert/#ixzz377MHOXHE*​


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

Brought to you by LOWRIDER MAGAZINE:
Millions of dollars in show cars on display! Over 800 of the baddest rides traveling from all over the states will be exhibited on Jack stands and turntable displays to qualify for sweepstakes and "Lowrider Of The Year" award trophies. All Day & Night Music Summer concert presenting DJ Quick and Suga Free live on stage! mariachi festival/food & vendor booths /Beer Gardens live DJ booths *Thee "ONE & ONLY" Lowrider Fresno Super Show *
at the Fresno Fairgrounds, Saturday August 2nd - 2pm till 9pm. Come and witness the best cars, Bombs, Motorcycles, Big Wheel/SUV's and Lowrider Bikes anywhere! Car exhibitor registration is almost sold out! Vendor booths are filling up space throughout the venue, so reserve that 
hot spot now! Get your discount Pre-Sale Tickets while they Last!!! Radio show ticket give aways soon!!



*Read more:** http://www.lowridermagazine.com/hotnews/1407_fresno_super_show_and_concert/#ixzz377MHOXHE*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

GET YOUR REGISTRATION FORM IN 
PER-REGISTRATION DEADLINE HAS BEEN
*EXTENDED TO JULY 15TH
*BECAUSE THE POSTOFFICE IS NOT OPEN SATURDAY'S
I WILL BE GIVING YOU A COUPLE MORE DAYS
*FOR OUTDOOR SPACES ONLY 

*AS LONG AS IT IS POST MARKED 
IT WILL BE EXCEPTED

20 DAYS
AWAY TO BIGGEST LOWRIDER NIGHT SHOW
BRINGING THAT FLAVOR OF
THE LOWRIDER SHOWS OF YESTER YEAR

CLICK ON LINK:
http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form20/index.html

TO PRINT OUT REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW
http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/...ug02prereg.pdf
*
2014 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 
FRESNO SUPER SHOW 
HOT SUMMER NIGHT 
CAR SHOW & CONCERT
DATE:
AUGUST 02, 2014
2PM TO 9PM
FRESNO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS
1121 S. Chance Ave.
Fresno, CA 93702*​


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ttmft. Thanks Lowrider queen and LRM staff of bring show back to fresno!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

johnnie65 said:


> Ttmft. Thanks Lowrider queen and LRM staff of bring show back to fresno!


Thank you without the continued support from the Lowrider Community we would not be able to do this.
This Will Be One Big Lowrider Night Party & I'm Sure All Of You Are Ready To Get This Party Started!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

Brought to you by LOWRIDER MAGAZINE:
Millions of dollars in show cars on display! Over 800 of the baddest rides traveling from all over the states will be exhibited on Jack stands and turntable displays to qualify for sweepstakes and "Lowrider Of The Year" award trophies. All Day & Night Music Summer concert presenting DJ Quick and Suga Free live on stage! mariachi festival/food & vendor booths /Beer Gardens live DJ booths *Thee "ONE & ONLY" Lowrider Fresno Super Show *
at the Fresno Fairgrounds, Saturday August 2nd - 2pm till 9pm. Come and witness the best cars, Bombs, Motorcycles, Big Wheel/SUV's and Lowrider Bikes anywhere! Car exhibitor registration is almost sold out! Vendor booths are filling up space throughout the venue, so reserve that 
hot spot now! Get your discount Pre-Sale Tickets while they Last!!! Radio show ticket give aways soon!!



*Read more:** http://www.lowridermagazine.com/hotnews/1407_fresno_super_show_and_concert/#ixzz377MHOXHE*


*JUST A REMINDER*

GET YOUR REGISTRATION FORM IN 
PER-REGISTRATION DEADLINE HAS BEEN
*EXTENDED TO JULY 15TH
*BECAUSE THE POST OFFICE WAS NOT OPEN SATURDAY
WE HEARD & LISTENED 
WE WILL BE GIVING YOU A COUPLE MORE DAYS
*FOR OUTDOOR SPACES ONLY 

*AS LONG AS IT IS POST MARKED 
IT WILL BE EXCEPTED

19 DAYS

AWAY TO BIGGEST LOWRIDER NIGHT SHOW
BRINGING THAT FLAVOR OF
THE LOWRIDER SHOWS OF YESTER YEAR

CLICK ON LINK:
http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form20/index.html

TO PRINT OUT REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW
http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/...ug02prereg.pdf
*
2014 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 
FRESNO SUPER SHOW 
HOT SUMMER NIGHT 
CAR SHOW & CONCERT
DATE:
AUGUST 02, 2014
2PM TO 9PM
FRESNO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS
1121 S. Chance Ave.
Fresno, CA 93702*​


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

Our Staff is working hard to get out Confirmations 
if your in the surrounding area of Fresno 
you can also Pre-Register with 
KOOL DESIGN 
or 
Cali Cutoms 
there many of you
still trying to beat the deadline.


Our Fresno Super Show $20 Pre-Sale tickets are almost gone...
grab yours fast before they sell out.

At Gate Day of show $25 

Get your pre-sale tickets on-line here: 
click on link below
http://bit.ly/fresnoshowLOW

*Or you can buy them at several ticket outlets in the area on-sale!!!* 






*
KOOL DESIGN**
4535 E. Belmont Ave.
Fresno, CA 93702
Business hours: Mon - Fri 9am to 6pm * Saturday 10am to 3pm
ph# 559.252.KOOL


**
Cali Customs / Hi-Low
1709 N. Blackstone Ave.
Fresno, CA 93702
Business Hours: Open 6 days a week 10am to 6pm
ph# 559.307.0383
*


*MAXED OUT TROPHY
CONTACT ATOMIC
(559)287-7640*​


----------



## 56CHEVY (Jun 18, 2012)

TTT


----------



## mr beefy (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*Premium Sportway, the makers of the original lowrider tire. Jonah and Jason are the guys that brought this tire back to life! They have worked for many years to finally get the Premium Sportway back to the lowrider community, and they hope you enjoy the fruits of our labor!Big Thank You To Our Official Major Sponsor for the 
2014 Lowrider Magazine Fresno Super Show August 02, 2014 2pm to 9pm*
*"PREMIUM SPORTWAY"!!! Will be giving away 2 sets of 5'20s each person who is a registered exhibitor will receive a raffle ticket & have a chance to win. Tickets will not be sold this will only be for registered exhibitors *​


----------



## ~SOUL~96 (Oct 16, 2012)

T.T.T


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*LISTEN LIVE TO MEGA 97.9 
FOR YOUR CHANCE TO WIN 
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE FRESNO SUPER SHOW TICKETS *​


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## sixtrerollin (Jul 17, 2014)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo...


----------



## 56CHEVY (Jun 18, 2012)

Bump TTT


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

*LISTEN LIVE TO MEGA 97.9 
FOR YOUR CHANCE TO WIN 
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE FRESNO SUPER SHOW TICKETS *​


----------



## 86 GP (Jul 18, 2014)

We're can I buy 5-20s.


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *Premium Sportway, the makers of the original lowrider tire. Jonah and Jason are the guys that brought this tire back to life! They have worked for many years to finally get the Premium Sportway back to the lowrider community, and they hope you enjoy the fruits of our labor!Big Thank You To Our Official Major Sponsor for the
> 2014 Lowrider Magazine Fresno Super Show August 02, 2014 2pm to 9pm*
> *"PREMIUM SPORTWAY"!!! Will be giving away 2 sets of 5'20s each person who is a registered exhibitor will receive a raffle ticket & have a chance to win. Tickets will not be sold this will only be for registered exhibitors *​


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

ALMOST SHOW TIME...
T.
T.
T.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Off to Monterey Budweiser show this sun and then 2 more weeks for this badd ass show!


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

johnnie65 said:


> Off to Monterey Budweiser show this sun and then 2 more weeks for this badd ass show!


you taking black beauty to monterey johnnie ?


----------



## sixtrerollin (Jul 17, 2014)

TTT.... cant wait its going to be a good one. Come out and hang out with DJ Mr. Groove....hopefully we can get a dance going on like last year. 
pumping out those oldschool, oldies & tejano jams....


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

We gonna try take it


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

sixtrerollin said:


> TTT.... cant wait its going to be a good one. Come out and hang out with DJ Mr. Groove....hopefully we can get a dance going on like last year.
> pumping out those oldschool, oldies & tejano jams....


Everyone is ready to get this big Lowrider Party started !!!
12 days away!!!


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

Traffic will be in the house, going to be a good show


----------



## 56CHEVY (Jun 18, 2012)

Bump


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

Our Fresno Super Show $20 Pre-Sale tickets are almost gone...
grab yours fast before they sell out.
At Gate Day of show $25 
Get your pre-sale tickets here: 
click on link below
http://bit.ly/fresnoshowLOW

*Or you can buy them at several ticket outlets in the area on-sale!!!* 






*
KOOL DESIGN**
4535 E. Belmont Ave.
Fresno, CA 93702
Business hours: Mon - Fri 9am to 6pm * Saturday 10am to 3pm
ph# 559.252.KOOL


**
Cali Customs / Hi-Low
1709 N. Blackstone Ave.
Fresno, CA 93702
Business Hours: Open 6 days a week 10am to 6pm
ph# 559.307.0383
*


*MAXED OUT TROPHY
CONTACT ATOMIC
(559)287-7640*
LIVE ON STAGE 
*Dj Quik & Sugafree 

*






















*L**IVE MARIACHIS ALL THROUGH NIGHT
*
12 days away 
AWAY TO BIGGEST LOWRIDER NIGHT SHOW
BRINGING THAT FLAVOR OF
THE LOWRIDER SHOWS OF YESTER YEAR

2014 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 
FRESNO SUPER SHOW 
HOT SUMMER NIGHT 
CAR SHOW & CONCERT
DATE:
AUGUST 02, 2014
2PM TO 9PM
FRESNO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS
1121 S. Chance Ave.
Fresno, CA 93702

Move in will begin Friday 8am to 10pm (in-door*out-door)and day of
Saturday 7 am to 1 pm (out-door)an hour before gates open to public.
We will be accommodating for those traveling from out of state if needed on Thursday evening But this must be Pr-arranged in advance in-door only.

If you have any questions please call (323)813.7901 
and one of our staff members will be able to assist you.​


----------



## 56CHEVY (Jun 18, 2012)

TTT?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

cherry 64 said:


> Traffic will be in the house, going to be a good show



anda borracho el wey anda borracho el wey 

qvo Trino


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*WE ARE GETTING AN OVERWHELMING AMOUNT OF CALLS 
REGARDING STILL BEING ABLE TO PRE-REG 
WE ARE LISTENING
AS MOST OF YOU KNOW THE FAIRGROUNDS 
IS A BIG VENUE AND CAN HOLD OVER 1000 CARS
SO I WILL KEEP ON-LINE PRE-REG OPEN AND HONOR PRE-REG FEE
AS LONG AS YOU REGISTER ON-LINE BY JULY 25TH MID-NIGHT IT WILL BE ACCEPTED

**FOR OUT-DOOR ONLY **

**Lowrider **
takes over the Fresno County Fairgrounds 
for 
The 2014 Fresno Super Show*
*
This is our last tour stop before the Las Vegas Super Show in September
*
*Have you registered for the Fresno Super Show yet? 
If not then you better hurry and do it soon.
*​
​


FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:
http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form20/index.html


If you have any questions please call (323)813.7901 
and one of our staff members will be able to assist you.​


----------



## 56CHEVY (Jun 18, 2012)

BUMP


----------



## sixtrerollin (Jul 17, 2014)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *WE ARE GETTING AN OVERWHELMING AMOUNT OF CALLS
> REGARDING STILL BEING ABLE TO PRE-REG
> WE ARE LISTENING
> AS MOST OF YOU KNOW THE FAIRGROUNDS
> ...


 TTT for Lowrider.... :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

sixtrerollin said:


> TTT for Lowrider.... :thumbsup:


*WE HAVE A LOT OF HEAVY HITTERS COMING INTO COMPETE SOME WILL BE BUSTING OUT FOR THE VERY FIRST TIME!!!
OVER 800 CARS ON DISPLAY THIS WILL BE THE BADDEST NIGHT SHOW TO HIT THE WEST COAST!!!!
THIS IS THE SHOW YOU WILL NOT WANT TO MISS*:yessad:


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *WE HAVE A LOT OF HEAVY HITTERS COMING INTO COMPETE SOME WILL BE BUSTING OUT FOR THE VERY FIRST TIME!!!
> OVER 800 CARS ON DISPLAY THIS WILL BE THE BADDEST NIGHT SHOW TO HIT THE WEST COAST!!!!
> THIS IS THE SHOW YOU WILL NOT WANT TO MISS*:yessad: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh yes it's on!


----------



## 56CHEVY (Jun 18, 2012)

Bring the heat ?????


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*MOVE IN INFO:
Exhibitors entrance is located on Kings Canyon Road

Move in will begin Friday 8am to 10pm (in-door*out-door)and day of
Saturday 7 am to 1 pm (out-door)an hour before gates open to public.
**
Indoor Exhibitors Space Held Only Until Friday to 9pm.
your indoor space will only be reserved until that time
after that it will be given to a stand-by exhibitor

There will be 2 Tables Set -Up One for Pre-Registered & Non-Registered (outdoor)
PLENTY OF TRAILER PARKING 
24hr SECURITY


Those who are attending Lowrider Magazine Fresno Super Show. Because it is an evening show from 2pm to 9pm & we have many of you traveling in & my lowrider familia will be partying I have made arrangements with the fairgrounds & security so that all of you can enjoy the celebration without having to worry about breaking down your display & be able to leave everything till morning. I wanted make sure that everyone is taken cared of & have a great time. It's my way of saying thank you to the biggest & greatest familia.​



*
If you have any questions please call (323)813.7901 
and one of our staff members will be able to assist you.
​


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

What's happening after show where are the clubs


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

yeah where the stripper clubs in Fresno??????????????


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

EL RAIDER said:


> yeah where the stripper clubs in Fresno??????????????


*CALMATE COCHINO !!!!!*! :roflmao:


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

EL RAIDER said:


> yeah where the stripper clubs in Fresno??????????????


hey El Raider... Mr PANDULCE said this is what's up in Fresno for adult entertainment.... 

*#1 FRESNO GIRLS LIVE
**#2 EXOTIC LEGACY
**#3 DIAMOND STRIPPERS
**#4 GOLD DIGGERS
#5 CITY LIGHTS*


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *CALMATE COCHINO !!!!!*! :roflmao:


:nosad::nosad::drama::drama:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *CALMATE COCHINO !!!!!*! :roflmao:



that's my middle name :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

85CandyCutyy said:


> hey El Raider... Mr PANDULCE said this is what's up in Fresno for adult entertainment....
> 
> *#1 FRESNO GIRLS LIVE
> **#2 EXOTIC LEGACY
> ...



gold diggers it is :thumbsup: thx for the info better start saving my quaters aver por cual oyito les cabe :rofl:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Lmao. We only have 2 strip clubs. Topless only. Gold diggers and city lights. Gold diggers is better of the 2. And like 10 mins south of fairgrounds on golden state blvd. the others names mentioned are strip agencies. They send strippers to u.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

umlolo said:


> What's happening after show where are the clubs



There's a few different spots. Just depends on what kind of music or crowd u want to be in.


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

TTMFT FOR FRESNO LOWRIDER SHOW


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

johnnie65 said:


> There's a few different spots. Just depends on what kind of music or crowd u want to be in.


Chiquitos and Club Paradise..........


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*MOVE IN INFO:*
*Exhibitors entrance is located on Kings Canyon Road

Move in will begin Friday 8am to 10pm (in-door*out-door)and day of
Saturday 7 am to 1 pm (out-door)an hour before gates open to public.
**
Indoor Exhibitors Space Held Only Until Friday to 9pm.
your indoor space will only be reserved until that time
after that it will be given to a stand-by exhibitor

There will be 2 Tables Set -Up One for 
Pre-Registered & Non-Registered (outdoor)
PLENTY OF TRAILER PARKING 
24hr SECURITY
*
If you have any questions please call (323)813.7901 
and one of our staff members will be able to assist you.​


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

ABRAXASS said:


> Chiquitos and Club Paradise..........




Lol, chiq's


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

MAJESTICS NORTHERN CALIFORNIA CHAPTERS CEN CAL AND DELANO READY FOR NEXT FRIDAY. GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW.


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

SIEMPRE FAMIIA car club is ready to be part of this FRESNO SUPER SHOW LOWRIDER...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

johnnie65 said:


> Lmao. We only have 2 strip clubs. Topless only. Gold diggers and city lights. Gold diggers is better of the 2. And like 10 mins south of fairgrounds on golden state blvd. the others names mentioned are strip agencies. They send strippers to u.


:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

This show going to be off the hook. Can't wait.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

johnnie65 said:


> This show going to be off the hook. Can't wait.





J RAIDER said:


> SIEMPRE FAMIIA car club is ready to be part of this FRESNO SUPER SHOW LOWRIDER...
> View attachment 1337193





lrocky2003 said:


> MAJESTICS NORTHERN CALIFORNIA CHAPTERS CEN CAL AND DELANO READY FOR NEXT FRIDAY. GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW.



*LETS DO THIS 7 DAYS AWAY TO 
THE BIGGEST BADDEST LOWRIDER NIGHT SHOW!!!!!!

I KNOW LOWRIDER IS READY TO GET THIS PARTY STARTED!!!!!
ARE YOU READY?
*​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

Our Fresno Super Show $20 Pre-Sale tickets are almost gone...
grab yours fast before they sell out.

At Gate Day of show $25 

Get your pre-sale tickets on-line here: 
click on link below
http://bit.ly/fresnoshowLOW

*Or you can buy them at several ticket outlets in the area on-sale!!!* 






*
KOOL DESIGN**
4535 E. Belmont Ave.
Fresno, CA 93702
Business hours: Mon - Fri 9am to 6pm * Saturday 10am to 3pm
ph# 559.252.KOOL


**
Cali Customs / Hi-Low
1709 N. Blackstone Ave.
Fresno, CA 93702
Business Hours: Open 6 days a week 10am to 6pm
ph# 559.307.0383
*


*MAXED OUT TROPHY
CONTACT ATOMIC
(559)287-7640*​


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

85CandyCutyy said:


> hey El Raider... Mr PANDULCE said this is what's up in Fresno for adult entertainment....
> 
> *#1 FRESNO GIRLS LIVE
> **#2 EXOTIC LEGACY
> ...


:drama:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*
Click on Link & Read Last Years Event Coverage *



http://www.lowridermagazine.com/events/1402_fresno_super_show/​










Lowrider Scene Vol 19 trailer





*LOWRIDER SCENE Last Years Event Video Coverage.*
*STOP BY LOWRIDER SCENE'S BOOTH AND SAY HI TO MY BOYS SERG & BRO
AT THE FRESNO SUPER SHOW!!!!*​


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Are we allowed to bring ice chest? Also what time closing gates on fri from set up?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

johnnie65 said:


> Are we allowed to bring ice chest? Also what time closing gates on fri from set up?


ICE CHEST WILL BE ALLOWED ONLY WITH WATER AND SODA 
NO ALCOHOL WILL BE ALLOWED TO BE BROUGHT IN AND IT WILL BE CONFISCATED.

*MOVE IN INFO:*​*
Exhibitors entrance is located on Kings Canyon Road

Move in will begin Friday 8am to 10pm (in-door*out-door)and day of
Saturday 7 am to 1 pm (out-door)an hour before gates open to public.

Indoor Exhibitors Space Held Only Until Friday to 9pm.
your indoor space will only be reserved until that time
after that it will be given to a stand-by exhibitor

There will be 2 Tables Set -Up One for 
Pre-Registered & Non-Registered (outdoor)
PLENTY OF TRAILER PARKING 
24hr SECURITY

If you have any questions please call (323)813.7901 
and one of our staff members will be able to assist you.

​*


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Cant wait!!


----------



## sixtrerollin (Jul 17, 2014)

Almost time to get the party started.... come out & get your groove with DJ Mr. Groove pumping out the old school, oldies & Tejano jams.
TTT to Lowrider Magazine


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

almost that time... SIEMPRE FAMILIA c.c. gettin it ready...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

LIVE ON STAGE 
*Dj Quik & Sugafree 

*
















​








*L**IVE MARIACHIS ALL THROUGH NIGHT*


----------



## EL BOCA (Feb 19, 2010)

*OLDIES CC WILL BE THERE!!
*


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> ICE CHEST WILL BE ALLOWED ONLY WITH WATER AND SODA
> NO ALCOHOL WILL BE ALLOWED TO BE BROUGHT IN AND IT WILL BE CONFISCATED.
> 
> *MOVE IN INFO:*​*
> ...



Ok thank u for the info.


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Hope this work week go by fast


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

WILL THEY BE A BEER GARDEN WITH ALL THE CONFISCATED BEER???????LOL


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

lrocky2003 said:


> MAJESTICS NORTHERN CALIFORNIA CHAPTERS CEN CAL AND DELANO READY FOR NEXT FRIDAY. GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW.


T.T.T.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS said:


> WILL THEY BE A BEER GARDEN WITH ALL THE CONFISCATED BEER???????LOL


*THERE WELL BE PLENTY OF BEER!!!!
BEER STANDS THROUGHOUT THE SHOW!!!*


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS said:


> WILL THEY BE A BEER GARDEN WITH ALL THE CONFISCATED BEER???????LOL



Lol, at a discounted rate


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj will be putting it down. Flash drives $40 & &60

Want a custom one? PM me ASAP or call me at 323.557.2854


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

What time will there be a hop? I hope you really have it this tear, as you didn't last year.


----------



## 56CHEVY (Jun 18, 2012)

TTT


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> What time will there be a hop? I hope you really have it this tear, as you didn't last year.



Not sure what time it was last year. But there was a hop. Like about 6 or 7 hoppers though.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Are u going to be selling extra tix or wristbands at the gate during move-in time?


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

Ancheta Workshop will be there to take them pics


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

johnnie65 said:


> Are u going to be selling extra tix or wristbands at the gate during move-in time?


*YES YOU CAN BUY EXTRA TIX DURING MOVE-IN FOR $20 *
*SORRY TAKING SO LONG TO RESPOND BUSY BUSY YOU KNOW ME ZOOM ZOOM ZOOM.......................*
*3 MORE DAYS!!!!! TO GET THROUGH!!!!*

​


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj will be putting it down. Flash drives $40 & &60
> 
> Want a custom one? PM me ASAP or call me at 323.557.2854




:thumbsup:


----------



## 56CHEVY (Jun 18, 2012)

Bump TTT


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

See everyone fri afternoonw


----------



## sixtrerollin (Jul 17, 2014)

SIEMPRE FAMILIA c.c. will be there bright & early Friday morning


----------



## MADTOWN (Feb 8, 2009)

Any BBQ pits allowed?


----------



## JDunique805 (Aug 18, 2012)

Is their a hop and if their is what are the rules,classes, and payouts


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

One more day. 

Mad town, I'm pretty sure they will not allow BBQ pits.


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

To all rider heading south on Highway 99 in merced slow down there are 2 huge dips in freeway the worst one is after the R street /59 offramp.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Good looking out bro


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Also depending on how u go to the fairgrounds.... U can take the Ventura exit off 99 and head east about 10 mins but If u take the 180 east to cedar ave exit, pay attention cuz they redid the freeway exchanges near the 41, 168 and cedar exits.


----------



## JDunique805 (Aug 18, 2012)

No hop?


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

JDunique805 said:


> No hop?



Last time I heard there was going to be. Pretty much same classes as usual. Payouts not sure. 

Marcella probably won't get bak to u on this til tonite or in the morning. I know they are moving some indoor people today.


----------



## 56CHEVY (Jun 18, 2012)

TTT


----------



## sixtrerollin (Jul 17, 2014)

Its almost time to get this party crackin' SIEMPRE FAMILIA c.c. will be out there in a few hours along with DJ Mr. Groove..... time to have a good time


----------



## sixtrerollin (Jul 17, 2014)

Have a safe trip into Fresno everyone....


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*Vehicle Exhibitors & Vendors will only be allowed to enter during Friday move-in. No Media Will Be Allowed. LOWRIDER Magazine reserves all rights PHOTOGRAPHYNIDEORELEASE:LOWRIDEREVENTSENTERTAINMENT,INC.,LOWRIDERMAGAZINE,andSOURCEINTERLINK MEDIA,Inc., reserve the right to photograph, video tape, film. We ask to please cooperate. We have several vehicles being unveiled for the first time and rules will be enforced Thank you*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj gonna be putting it down. Flash drives available....$40-$60. Pm or call me with your order and I'll have the flas drive ready for you...


----------



## soFresh (Jun 16, 2010)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *Vehicle Exhibitors & Vendors will only be allowed to enter during Friday move-in. No Media Will Be Allowed. LOWRIDER Magazine reserves all rights PHOTOGRAPHYNIDEORELEASE:LOWRIDEREVENTSENTERTAINMENT,INC.,LOWRIDERMAGAZINE,andSOURCEINTERLINK MEDIA,Inc., reserve the right to photograph, video tape, film. We ask to please cooperate. We have several vehicles being unveiled for the first time and rules will be enforced Thank you*


*This is a show event/family event and you mean to say spectators/patrons cant takes pictures of cars, show, and concert or even takes pictures with our kids or one another? Please clarify as I am shocked by this.*


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

soFresh said:


> *This is a show event/family event and you mean to say spectators/patrons cant takes pictures of cars, show, and concert or even takes pictures with our kids or one another? Please clarify as I am shocked by this.*


 no i think they mean just durning move in today, then tomarrow you will be allowed to


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Got everyone's flash drives ready for pick up on Saturday....thanks to all you who ordered


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *Vehicle Exhibitors & Vendors will only be allowed to enter during Friday move-in. No Media Will Be Allowed. LOWRIDER Magazine reserves all rights PHOTOGRAPHYNIDEORELEASE:LOWRIDEREVENTSENTERTAINMENT,INC.,LOWRIDERMAGAZINE,andSOURCEINTERLINK MEDIA,Inc., reserve the right to photograph, video tape, film. We ask to please cooperate. We have several vehicles being unveiled for the first time and rules will be enforced Thank you*


unviel??? The show is tomorrow.... So what is the problem? Is someone gonna take ideas ??? Are they gonna build a car overnite???? Smh you guys are something else.&#55357;&#56398;&#55357;&#56398;&#55357;&#56398;&#55357;&#56398;


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

The Final Score is being setup right now. Even the glass over the doors are covered. Lol. 

But can't wait to see it tomorrow. 

There's alot of new rides and very nice cars so far. It's going to be a badd ass show


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

johnnie65 said:


> The Final Score is being setup right now. Even the glass over the doors are covered. Lol.
> 
> But can't wait to see it tomorrow.
> 
> There's alot of new rides and very nice cars so far. It's going to be a badd ass show


alot of nice rides out there johnnie...going to be one bad ass show...cant wait for them to unveil the final score...


----------



## 56CHEVY (Jun 18, 2012)

Bump for the only LRM show in Cali


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

View attachment 1351722


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

This is retarded.LRM probably don't like the fact that people get better show coverage with their phones these days then they do with the magazine.



LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *Vehicle Exhibitors & Vendors will only be allowed to enter during Friday move-in. No Media Will Be Allowed. LOWRIDER Magazine reserves all rights PHOTOGRAPHYNIDEORELEASE:LOWRIDEREVENTSENTERTAINMENT,INC.,LOWRIDERMAGAZINE,andSOURCEINTERLINK MEDIA,Inc., reserve the right to photograph, video tape, film. We ask to please cooperate. We have several vehicles being unveiled for the first time and rules will be enforced Thank you*


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Wow cancelled the hop u guys need to get ur SHIT together and let us know before we r on our way heard the concert was cancelled to that ain't Kool


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Wow cancelled the hop u guys need to get ur SHIT together and let us know before we r on our way heard the concert was cancelled to that ain't Kool


:facepalm:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

MIRACLE said:


> This is retarded.LRM probably don't like the fact that people get better show coverage with their phones these days then they do with the magazine.


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Wow cancelled the hop u guys need to get ur SHIT together and let us know before we r on our way heard the concert was cancelled to that ain't Kool


Glad I didn't go bro I heard that too a couple days ago sucks they never confirmed it


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

How's the show going. 
Where's the pics


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:dunno:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *Vehicle Exhibitors & Vendors will only be allowed to enter during Friday move-in. No Media Will Be Allowed. LOWRIDER Magazine reserves all rights PHOTOGRAPHYNIDEORELEASE:LOWRIDEREVENTSENTERTAINMENT,INC.,LOWRIDERMAGAZINE,andSOURCEINTERLINK MEDIA,Inc., reserve the right to photograph, video tape, film. We ask to please cooperate. We have several vehicles being unveiled for the first time and rules will be enforced Thank you*


:thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Pssssshhhhh


----------



## 56CHEVY (Jun 18, 2012)

Hop was cancelled, concert went on but dj quick didn't like the sound that was coming out the mic. Threw mic on the ground and split cause he didn't think it was loud enough. Second, there Cleary wasn't as many cars as last year. Doubt they'll throw the show again next year


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

Classic Dreams had a good time.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

56CHEVY said:


> Hop was cancelled, concert went on but dj quick didn't like the sound that was coming out the mic. Threw mic on the ground and split cause he didn't think it was loud enough. Second, there Cleary wasn't as many cars as last year. Doubt they'll throw the show again next year


lol, they up the price, thinking people will still come. Glad I didn't go. 
Also I went last year, and I didn't see no hop?


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

CPT BOY said:


> unviel??? The show is tomorrow.... So what is the problem? Is someone gonna take ideas ??? Are they gonna build a car overnite???? Smh you guys are something else.&#55357;&#56398;&#55357;&#56398;&#55357;&#56398;&#55357;&#56398;


:roflmao:good one:roflmao:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

The show was good. Alot of nice quality cars. Yes more entries last year but the were alot of really nice entries. Hop was cancelled and DJ quick left the concert. Shit happens I guess. But there was some badd ass rides and bikes busting out for the first time.


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

this should be called "the complaint topic"


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

This should be called lowrider get your shit together like street low topic lol if you look at the cash to entertainment curve it just looks greedy .... Big Pauly will show you lowrider people how to do it right


----------



## chev48 (Aug 15, 2012)

A lot of favoritism there and was not cool but oh well


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> This should be called lowrider get your shit together like street low topic lol if you look at the cash to entertainment curve it just looks greedy .... Big Pauly will show you lowrider people how to do it right


There is truth to your "cash for entertainment curve=greedy" statement. The Lowrider movement has been around +/- 50 years, but has yet to have a well established and respected "show(s)" that represents us. Street Rodders have The GoodGuys shows and others. Kustoms have WestCoastKustoms and others. Even the mini-truckers have their shit together. Lowrider shows are far more inconsistent.


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Who has pics?


----------



## ke miras (May 7, 2005)

Lowrider! Didn't you hear they had exclusive rights.:finger:


----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)

I got pics but to hard to load on here


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

87 MONTE LS IN 559 said:


>


nice pics:thumbsup:559-62


----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

nice to see pics finally:thumbsup:


----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

87 MONTE LS IN 559 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)

Thats all i got enjoy


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

87 MONTE LS IN 559 said:


>










:thumbsup:


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

87 MONTE LS IN 559 said:


>


Baddest car in the show....


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

87 MONTE LS IN 559 said:


>


Any pics of that 57 in the back?


----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)

PERRO62 said:


> Any pics of that 57 in the back?


No to many people bunched up looking At final score couldn't snap a pic


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

I took 1st 65-69 street


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

My daughters bike took 3rd 12" street. That was a shocker


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## 56CHEVY (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## 56CHEVY (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

3rd place mild el co.


----------



## ~SOUL~96 (Oct 16, 2012)

i hope they have this show next yr..


----------



## Tony64ways (Dec 14, 2012)

Good lookin Kenya.. puting all those plaqs in the air..Thats my cuzzin..


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

56CHEVY said:


> View attachment 1353705
> 
> View attachment 1353713










:thumbsup:


----------



## Tony64ways (Dec 14, 2012)

Chevrolet Had a great time.. Only issue things said wen quick left stage.. w


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Tony64ways said:


> Chevrolet Had a great time.. Only issue things said wen quick left stage.. w


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

Tony64ways said:


> Chevrolet Had a great time.. Only issue things said wen quick left stage.. w


 your right Tony had a classic time at the show see you guys next year


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

LOWRIDER SHOW


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

LOWRIDER 2014


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

2014


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

87 MONTE LS IN 559 said:


>


CHERRY STILL LOOKING AMAZING!!!


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

FRESNO LOWRIDER SHOW


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

LOWRIDER


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

1959


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

Super show


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

FRESNO CLASSICS C.C at the LOWRIDER SHOW??


----------



## EKBOOST209 (Apr 14, 2013)

SANGRE LATINA HAD A GOOD TIME!


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *Vehicle Exhibitors & Vendors will only be allowed to enter during Friday move-in. No Media Will Be Allowed. LOWRIDER Magazine reserves all rights PHOTOGRAPHYNIDEORELEASE:LOWRIDEREVENTSENTERTAINMENT,INC.,LOWRIDERMAGAZINE,andSOURCEINTERLINK MEDIA,Inc., reserve the right to photograph, video tape, film. We ask to please cooperate. We have several vehicles being unveiled for the first time and rules will be enforced Thank you*


all that hype for nothing:thumbsdown:


----------



## sixtrerollin (Jul 17, 2014)

Siempre Familia c.c. & DJ Mr. Groove had a good time.... props to everyone who came out and boogied on down with us. Thats what its all about having a good time with friends & family


----------



## giofreak03 (May 3, 2012)

87 MONTE LS IN 559 said:


>



Thanks for the pic of my car bro


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Any pics of raghouses?


----------



## luxurysportlowlow (Feb 24, 2012)

just sharing more pics of the show.....


----------



## luxurysportlowlow (Feb 24, 2012)

more??? .... here you go...............


----------



## luxurysportlowlow (Feb 24, 2012)

MORE 
THE PICS??? GUYS


----------



## luxurysportlowlow (Feb 24, 2012)

......................


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:uh:


CPT BOY said:


> all that hype for nothing:thumbsdown:


----------



## 56CHEVY (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

CHEVROLET CC had a great time. Thanks to lowrider for putting on this show and thanks to all the great people up in norcal for showing love. See you next year.


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

Thank you for the pictures guys


----------



## 56CHEVY (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

giofreak03 said:


> Thanks for the pic of my car bro



That seven is clean bro. Very nice!


----------



## atlascustoms (Feb 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

The could have been worse , the weather was killer on fri 110,then 106 on sat. But even then still was a good turn out.

Got to meet some new people, faces for these layitlow names. That was the koo part.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

*
NEXT STOP SANTA MARIA SUNDAY AUGUST 17TH 2014:thumbsup:
*


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Socios had a great time good show


----------



## Dube1870 (May 18, 2010)

This show was cool a lot of nice rides but it wS shit that they cancelled the hop especially after we drove five and a half hours to mAke it too it. But still a lot of nice rides hope they get thing together for next year shows.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Had a firme time as always....


----------



## Tony64ways (Dec 14, 2012)

SWAGON63 said:


> your right Tony had a classic time at the show see you guys next year


This is wat its about We all Fam Just Lowridin


----------



## Tony64ways (Dec 14, 2012)

We got to set up a spot next year for friday night drink spot and BBQ


----------



## Tony64ways (Dec 14, 2012)

Fresno Classics good to see you guys see you next year..


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Had a firme time as always....


Yeah it was a bad ass show and thanks for settings up by us you were playing some firme jams?


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Tony64ways said:


> Fresno Classics good to see you guys see you next year..


CHEVROLET CAR CLUB VERY NICE LINE UP..WITH CAR WAS YOUR TONY..


----------



## impalaish63 (Jun 4, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> CHEVROLET CAR CLUB VERY NICE LINE UP..WITH CAR WAS YOUR TONY..


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/atta...sno-super-show-august-02-2014-lrmfresno32.jpg Thanks homie this is Tony's ride.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

56CHEVY said:


> View attachment 1355138










:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

impalaish63 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/atta...sno-super-show-august-02-2014-lrmfresno32.jpg Thanks homie this is Tony's ride.



Your 63 came out clean bro. Wish got a chance to meet up with u. 

Really like the FR380's, wonder where those came from..... Lol


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

SIEMPRE FAMILIA car club had a great time making our 1st day view for the 559 at the LOWRIDER SUPER CAR SHOW...


----------



## impalaish63 (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks Johnnie your 65 is super clean, Manuel told me you stopped by. I heard you get called up when you placed 1st congrats on the win. Hope to meet up with you next year.


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

*CRUCEROS CAR CLUB had a great time as always... Thanks Marcela and all involved...:thumbsup::thumbsup::h5: *


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

85CandyCutyy said:


> *CRUCEROS CAR CLUB had a great time as always... Thanks Marcela and all involved...:thumbsup::thumbsup::h5: *



U guys have some of the cleanest cuttys out there.


----------



## impalaish63 (Jun 4, 2012)

Please post the club and pic of car that took first and the one who took Third on street 60-64 hardtop in Fresno


----------



## tone loc (Sep 2, 2009)

johnnie65 said:


> U guys have some of the cleanest cuttys out there.


Thanks , congrats on your 1st place


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Anybody got pics of that 57 behind final score :dunno:


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

johnnie65 said:


> U guys have some of the cleanest cuttys out there.


Thanks Johnnie65....


----------



## impalaish63 (Jun 4, 2012)

bigdogg323 said:


> Anybody got pics of that 57 behind final score :dunno:


I do I will post some up soon.


----------



## 1 ESR OG (Jun 22, 2010)

does anyone know the entry numbers of who placed in the el camino class


----------



## antdogbrownsociety (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Think 166 took 3rd mild elco. Blue elco w/ LS front clip from our club.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

tone loc said:


> Thanks , congrats on your 1st place



Thanks bro.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

impalaish63 said:


> I do I will post some up soon.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

Has Marcela come On Lay it Low..?? I was wondering if the 3dr Place plaques that they ran out of will be mailed out..?? 

Anyone keep a eye on 80's ..?? 

Full Custom
Hell Bound took 1st
Don't know 2nd... Egyptian Lover..?? Or Black Monte with murals..??
My Cutty 3rd 

Mild Custom..??
1st
2nd
3rd

Street..?

1St
2nd
3rd Was our Burgundy Cutty

Thanks


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

I JUST SPOKE WITH AWARDS GUY AND ALL PLAQUES WILL BE MAILED OUT TODAY.


Anyone requesting score sheet must contact [email protected]
Must submit your full name and address & have entry card number.

Thank you everyone for your continued support & we look forward to next year.




85CandyCutyy said:


> Has Marcela come On Lay it Low..?? I was wondering if the 3dr Place plaques that they ran out of will be mailed out..??
> 
> Anyone keep a eye on 80's ..??
> 
> ...


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> I JUST SPOKE WITH AWARDS GUY AND ALL PLAQUES WILL BE MAILED OUT TODAY.
> 
> 
> Anyone requesting score sheet must contact [email protected]
> ...


Thanks Marcela....:thumbsup::thumbsup: Entry Card number..??? I left you guys my card for trophy info... lol...hahahahha :rofl:

Nahh No worries on score... Just being nosey to see who won what.... :drama:


----------



## 56CHEVY (Jun 18, 2012)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> I JUST SPOKE WITH AWARDS GUY AND ALL PLAQUES WILL BE MAILED OUT TODAY.
> 
> 
> Anyone requesting score sheet must contact [email protected]
> ...


Is LRM bringing this show back to Fresno next year?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

56CHEVY said:


> Is LRM bringing this show back to Fresno next year?


*

YES WE ARE WE ARE CURRENTLY LOOKING AT DATES.
THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT IT WAS A HOT ONE THIS YEAR.
STAY TUNED WILL BE DROPPING A DATE SOON!!*​


----------



## sixtrerollin (Jul 17, 2014)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *
> 
> YES WE ARE WE ARE CURRENTLY LOOKING AT DATES.
> THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT IT WAS A HOT ONE THIS YEAR.
> STAY TUNED WILL BE DROPPING A DATE SOON!!*​:thumbsup:


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

We will be ready:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

next year in Fresno June 27th Lowrider :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Heard Thee Individuals og club back from the 70's is making a return next year and throwing a show.


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

johnnie65 said:


> Heard Thee Individuals og club back from the 70's is making a return next year and throwing a show.


TTT---X64


----------



## chevrolet62 (Dec 5, 2013)

CHEVROLET C.C.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

EL RAIDER said:


> next year in Fresno June 27th Lowrider :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

chevrolet62 said:


> CHEVROLET C.C.
> View attachment 1361178


:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Nice pic.


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

85CandyCutyy said:


> Has Marcela come On Lay it Low..?? I was wondering if the 3dr Place plaques that they ran out of will be mailed out..??
> 
> Anyone keep a eye on 80's ..??
> 
> ...


My homie with the convertable regal placed first in full....


----------



## sixtrerollin (Jul 17, 2014)

Siempre Familia c.c. is ready for June 27th


----------



## 56CHEVY (Jun 18, 2012)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


Is this June 27th date confirmed?


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

Whata the BIG secret with score sheets that they cant be posted publically?



LaReinaDelMundo said:


> I JUST SPOKE WITH AWARDS GUY AND ALL PLAQUES WILL BE MAILED OUT TODAY.
> 
> 
> Anyone requesting score sheet must contact [email protected]
> ...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

56CHEVY said:


> Is this June 27th date confirmed?



Yes!!!!


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

skan91 said:


> My homie with the convertable regal placed first in full....


Really Nice... :thumbsup:... I thought Hell Bound regal took first...:thumbsup: Still wondering who took 2nd full custom.....
thanks


----------



## 56CHEVY (Jun 18, 2012)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> Yes!!!!



right on cant wait. Thank you and LRM


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

85CandyCutyy said:


> Really Nice... :thumbsup:... I thought Hell Bound regal took first...:thumbsup: Still wondering who took 2nd full custom.....
> thanks



Hell bound placed.... Maybe he got 2nd. 

Silly's LS black monte took 1st mild. The white LS monte placed from low creations think in street


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> Yes!!!!


SIEMPRE FAMILIA c.c. had a good time at the LRM SHOW...it was hot but well worth it...we ready for next year SUPER SHOW...and will have more lowlows comin at you..


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

EL RAIDER said:


> next year in Fresno June 27th Lowrider :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## tone loc (Sep 2, 2009)

johnnie65 said:


> Hell bound placed.... Maybe he got 2nd.
> 
> Silly's LS black monte took 1st mild. The white LS monte placed from low creations think in street


I thought the black ls monte took 2nd in full , that's throne from majestics and Egyptian lover won first in mild , I have him on IG and I thought I heard hell bound win first in full but I have the owner of that chop top regal and he took first so I no idea who won what ,in street I took third


----------



## 56CHEVY (Jun 18, 2012)

tone loc said:


> I thought the black ls monte took 2nd in full , that's throne from majestics and Egyptian lover won first in mild , I have him on IG and I thought I heard hell bound win first in full but I have the owner of that chop top regal and he took first so I no idea who won what ,in street I took third


I know that T-Top tangerine euro cutlass with all the chick's on it placed in either mild or full. I believe it took 2nd in one of those categories


----------



## SUAVECITO CC (Jan 14, 2013)

Gordie 85' Monte "SoRuff SoTuff" SUAVECITO CC placed 2nd. 80's street custom.


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

tone loc said:


> I thought the black ls monte took 2nd in full , that's throne from majestics and Egyptian lover won first in mild , I have him on IG and I thought I heard hell bound win first in full but I have the owner of that chop top regal and he took first so I no idea who won what ,in street I took third


:thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)




----------

